# Kettenführung am Torque



## fitze (28. November 2006)

Hi,

kann man eigentlich am Torque mit E-Type-Umwerfer eine Kettenführung montieren?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Gefahradler (28. November 2006)

Hallo, da wird nicht mehr viel gehn, ausser du baust den Umwerfer weg und fährst mit einem Kettenblatt. Wenn du zusätzlich zum E-type noch eine Platte für die Kettenführung hinbaust, wird die Länge des eingeschraubten Gewindes ziemlich kurz. Hat das Torque eine ISCG-Aufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanuk (28. November 2006)

Hallo das sollte eigentlich gehen,
für 2-Fach: http://www.e13components.com/product_drs.html
für 3-Fach: Heim 3Guide www.bike-runner.de


----------



## aemkei77 (28. November 2006)

mit etype schwierig- ausser du hast noch einen extra spacer am tretlager, den du rausnehmen könntest


----------



## Gefahradler (28. November 2006)

sanuk schrieb:


> Hallo das sollte eigentlich gehen,
> für 2-Fach: http://www.e13components.com/product_drs.html
> für 3-Fach: Heim 3Guide www.bike-runner.de



keine Chance mit e-type


----------



## fitze (28. November 2006)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten. Also bei der e.13 gibt es ne Baseplate mit ner befestigungsmöglichkeit für den Umwerfer. Das ist nicht schlecht. 

@Gefahradler: ICSG gab es auf der Eurobike nur am FRX.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Gefahradler (29. November 2006)

Hallo Tobi,

Wow, das ist mal eine gute Sache, Backplate für E-type für 2 Kettenblätter. Habs mir grad angesehen, genau sowas hätte ich gebraucht, jetzt muss ich eben mit einem Kettenblatt fahrn. Hab mir die Slide´N´Grind Kettenführung von Roox geholt, auch ein edles Teil..

Die e13 kannst du mit dem Adapter aber auch am Tretlager befestigen und dann deinen E-type Umwerfer dranbaun, ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit für dich.

Falls du dir diese Kettenführung kaufst, gib mir bitte ein Feedback,

danke

Gruss Gefahradler


----------



## The Godfather (29. November 2006)

Hallo,

möchte bei meinem Torque ebenfalls eine KF montieren.....habe "gehört" Heim3 Guide und G-Junkies (Dreist ET) sind möglich. e13 ist da auch noch ne Alternative. Werde mir wohl die Dreist ET mit Rockring zulegen. Hoffe das klappt! Kostet komplett 100

http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html


----------



## Gefahradler (29. November 2006)

Auch nicht schlecht, die kannte ich noch garnicht, gibts aber (noch) nicht mit ISCG und für 5-Loch-Kurbeln, wie ich sie bräuchte. Aber das kann noch kommen. ..


----------



## fitze (29. November 2006)

Hi,

also ich hab noch etwas im Archiv gestöbert. Einige klemmen sich auch einfach z.Bsp die Truvativ Shiftguide und einen E-Type übereinander. Scheint wohl auch einfach so manchmal zu gehen wenn man evtl. vorhandene Distanzscheiben weg lässt. Naja mal sehen. Muss man halt testen, was bei mir mangels passendem Rad leider noch nicht geht.  

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

Ist der Heim 3Guide der einzige für 3-fach Kettenblatt ? 

Hab auf mtbr.com gelesen dass er auch nicht sooo das wahre ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Godfather (29. November 2006)

Also hier im Forum besonders im Archiv, sind einige positive Berichte über Heim3 Guide als auch die Dreist von G-Junkies. ( beide für 3fach Kettenblatt geeignet )
Besonders vorteilhaft finde ich bei beiden das Gewicht. 
Aber irgendetwas "frickeln" oder ausprobieren würde ich nicht. 

Bin mal gespannt für was du / ihr euch entscheidet....ich kauf die Dreist ET mit Rockring

Greets


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

Ist die Dreist auch ein guter Spanner oder verhindert der nur das Abspringen ?

Bei MTBR war zu lesen, dass beim Heim3 beim rückwärtspedalieren auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt aufs große gewechselt wird...


----------



## The Godfather (29. November 2006)

Das mit dem rückwärtspedalieren habe ich noch nirgendwo gelesen. Kann ich fast nicht glauben. Die Dreist spannt.... das sagt sogar die HP. Habe weiter oben den Link reingestellt.Kannst dir ja mal angucken.


----------



## cos75 (29. November 2006)

Verhindern diese 3-fach Kettenführungen eigentlich auch, dass die Kette vom mittleren aufs kleine Kettenblatt springt ? Das passiert mir nämlich ständig, wenn zur Sache geht.


----------



## The Godfather (29. November 2006)

Da ich das gute Stück selbst "noch" nicht testen konnte, kann ich nur anhand von Berichten glauben, ja. Denke das wird nicht passieren. Da die Photos auf der HP zeigen, das wenn gut gespannt, nix runter fällt. So in knapp ner Woch kann ich dann berichten.


----------



## Obey (12. Dezember 2006)

The Godfather schrieb:


> So in knapp ner Woch kann ich dann berichten.



Hi! Gibts was neues bezüglich der KeFü am Torque  ? 
Grüße Obey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (12. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ist die Dreist auch ein guter Spanner oder verhindert der nur das Abspringen ?
> 
> Bei MTBR war zu lesen, dass beim Heim3 beim rückwärtspedalieren auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt aufs große gewechselt wird...



Fahre die Heim3 nur mit zwei Kettenblättern und BG, deshalb kann ich das nicht bestätigen/entkräften. Tatsächlich ist die Heim-Führungsrolle aber konisch geformt und preßt beim rückwärts pedalieren bei mir die Kette gegen den Alu-Bashguard. Den mußte ich an der zur Kette zeigenden (scharfen) Kante anphasen, sonst hat sich die Kette beim rw treten verhakt. Seitdem keinerlei Probleme mehr und die Kette bleibt auf dem mittleren Blatt. Beim rw treten auf dem kleinen passiert übrigens auch nicht, kein hochschalten. Ich bin schwer überzeugt von dem Teil. Es quietscht nicht, es lockert sich nicht und die Kette bleibt auf dem Blatt.


----------



## MIBO (12. Dezember 2006)

---------------------


----------



## MIBO (12. Dezember 2006)

Dreist HP schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der zusätzlich erhältliche Rockring verhindert, dass die Kette zwischen Umwerfer und Kettenblatt nach außen durch kann. Der Rockring ist allerdings nicht für Trialmanöver oder härteren Bodenkontakt gedacht, sondern dient als zusätzliche Sicherheit gegen das Abspringen der Kette....



  hmmmm Rockring der kein Rockring ist...wäre doch sinnvoller wenn er auch gleich für seinen eigentlichen Zweck dimensioniert wäre.


----------



## fitze (12. Dezember 2006)

Das geht halt schlecht wegen dem dritten KB.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MIBO (12. Dezember 2006)

Wieso nicht? NC17 bietet doch solch einen stabilen Rockring an, auch für drei kettenblätter. im Prinzip müsste der Ring ja lediglich etwas dicker im Material sein.


----------



## deimudder (13. Dezember 2006)

So Leudde, jetzt geb ich auch meinen Senf dazu. Hatte die Dreist KF letztes Jahr an meinem BM II verbaut. Leicht zu montieren, günstig, leise und kein Verkannten der Kette beim Rückwärtstreten. Kannst gescheit spannen. Darfst aber nicht erwarten, das die Kette wie bei nem geschlossenen System gehalten wird, da die obere Führung fehlt. Das war der einzigste Mangel. Bei sehr heftigem Geholper und Rückwärtstreten ist die Kette schon mal abgesprungen. War zwar eher selten. Wollte aber was 100%iges und nen richtigen Bash Guard. Daher hab ich mir ne E13 SRS zugelegt. Also für Enduro und Leute die unbedingt schalten wollen  , evtl. aber Truvative Shift Guid (Kette wird da auch oben geführt). Wenn du dich aber 100% verlassen willst, Einfachführung. Kann E13 nur empfehlen. Hat ne riesen Spannweite. Passt alles von 32-44 Zähnen. Fahr bei uns immer mit 32 zähnen. Komm damit die Berge hoch und für Bergab und Bikepark hats bisher auch gelangt. Hoffe bisserl geholfen zu haben...


----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2006)

Hui mit ner 32er die Berge hoch ? Dann hast du entweder eine sch** gute Kondition oder kleine Berge mit nicht steilen Anstiegen


----------



## deimudder (13. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Hui mit ner 32er die Berge hoch ? Dann hast du entweder eine sch** gute Kondition oder kleine Berge mit nicht steilen Anstiegen



Rhein-Main Gebiet, bzw. Taunus würd ich nicht mit Südtirol vergleichen. Aber hatte damals nie das kleinste benutzt. Also für mich überflüssig


----------



## Lasse (14. Dezember 2006)

bad news: weder die Heim-3, noch die E-13-Führung passt ans Torque. Gestern probiert. Ich vermute mal, daß überhaupt keine passt, denn die Schwinge verläuft an der rechten Seite so ungünstig, daß man die Bleche der Führungen nicht nach hinten kippen kann, so daß die Führungsrolle direkt unter dem Kettenblatt stehen müßte. Bei e-13 mit e-Type-boomerang müßte man außerdem enorm Material abflexen  Ich werde das mit dem Flexen mal versuchen...


----------



## Obey (14. Dezember 2006)

Oh, das ist aber ärgerlich! Ich hatte eigentlich fest vor, mir eine Kefü zu bestellen und wollte nurnoch auf Deine Erfahrungen warten. Trotzdem Danke für die Infos!!  Vielleicht ist ja einer der Torque Piloten ein geschickter Handwerker und Konstrukteur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (14. Dezember 2006)

Hmm,

das ist natürlich bescheiden. welche e.13 hast du denn getestet? Die DRS? Hast du bereits die Version mit der E-Type Backplate?

Aber eine Truvativ Shiftguide müsste doch eigentlich passen, schließlich ist am FRX ja auch eine Boxguide verbaut.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Obey (12. Februar 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> Ich werde das mit dem Flexen mal versuchen...



Hallo!

Gibts etwas neues über Deine Flex-Versuche zu berichten? Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach ner 3er Kefü fürs Torque. Gibts eigentlich auch Kefüs für die beiden grossen Kettenblätter (das kleinste vorne also weggelassen)?

Danke & Grüße obey


----------



## CedricC (28. Februar 2007)

sanuk schrieb:


> für 3-Fach: Heim 3Guide www.bike-runner.de



kann sein das ich nen bissl blöd bin 
aber wo gibtsn die da auf der seite zu kaufen????


----------



## fitze (28. Februar 2007)

CedricC schrieb:


> kann sein das ich nen bissl blöd bin



Keine Ahnung  




Aber auf der Seite gibt es die gar nicht zu kaufen. Anrufen...

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Lasse (1. März 2007)

Ich hab's geschafft  Ich mußte an meiner E-13 DRS mit e-type-Platte verdammt viel wegflexen, aber es funzt seit Wochen einwandfrei  Ich mache demnächst mal ein Foto und stelle es hier rein. Jetzt sieht es aber fast aus, wie speziell angefertigt - hach, ich und meine begnadeten Baslerfinger  Ist natürlich Sünde, bei dem Preis, aber mit anderen Führungen geht da nix. Von der Heim-3 wäre quasi nix übrig geblieben, wenn ich da soviel weggenommen hätte, wie jetzt bei der DRS 

Greetings

@obey: Diese Dreist 3-fach-Führung dürfte genug "Fleisch" zum wegflexen haben und ist ja auch sonst der e13 sehr ähnlich. Damit könnte es also theoretisch gehen, aber ohne Gewähr (Versuch macht kluch, oder arm...):


----------



## CedricC (1. März 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung


ich auch nicht  

spaß beiseite: 
gibts denn irgend ne andere seite wo man die kaufen kann???


----------



## Obey (1. März 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> @obey: Diese Dreist 3-fach-Führung dürfte genug "Fleisch" zum wegflexen haben und ist ja auch sonst der e13 sehr ähnlich. Damit könnte es also theoretisch gehen, aber ohne Gewähr (Versuch macht kluch, oder arm...):
> 
> Danke für Deine Antwort  Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Fotos. Bastelarbeiten finde ich immer sehr cool!


----------



## fitze (1. März 2007)

Obey schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Fotos. Bastelarbeiten finde ich immer sehr cool!



Dito. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das mit meiner Shiftguide dann auch funzt..

Mfg
Tobi


----------



## Lasse (1. März 2007)

Also, hier die "Bastelarbeit":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (2. März 2007)

Hier stand nur Schmarrn!


----------



## Obey (2. März 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> Also, hier die "Bastelarbeit":



Danke für die Fotos!!  Sieht wirklich sehr brauchbar aus. Ich glaube, ich muss jetzt mal eine Dreist organisieren  

Grüße und schönes Bike-Weekend
Obey


----------



## Lasse (4. März 2007)

Der Link vom wichtigstn Bild funzte net?


----------



## Obey (4. März 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> Der Link vom wichtigstn Bild funzte net?



Hi! Also ich konnte das Bild die Tage schon sehen... Sieht aber immer noch gut aus


----------



## flippy-dick (26. März 2007)

Hat mittlerweile jemand mal probiert ob die Dreist ET ans Torque passt?


----------



## Levty (26. März 2007)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Aber bei der e13 sollte der Bashring an der Führung anlieben, bzw weniger Platz haben als bei deinem Bild, sonst flutscht da die Kette raus. 

Muss an meiner auch feilen, ist aber an einem anderen Bike, also hier wayne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flippy-dick (12. April 2007)

Hat evtl. jetzt schon mal wer probiert die Dreist ET an Torque zu basteln?


----------



## MIBO (16. Mai 2007)

Gibt´s hierzu mittlerweile schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2007)

So jetzt eine Frage in die Runde zur Kettenführung. Handelt sich zwar nicht um ein Torque, aber ich denke hier lesen Experten mit .

Es handelt sich um einen NC-17 Stinger:







Ich hab zur Montage eine der beiden Shimano Gummischeiben, welche am Tretlager waren entfernt und stattdessen den Stinger eingebaut. Die KeFü ist innen, dann kommt der Gummiring und dann die Kurbel. Funktioniert mehr oder weniger einwandfrei. Das Problem habe ich nur im leichtesten Gang vorne klein - hinten groß. Hier ziehts/saugts die Kette ganz nah an das Blech der Kettenführung und es streift/quietscht ständig. Hab ich etwas falsch montiert, oder muss ich die Kettenführung mit Klebestreifen abkleben, damit nicht immer Metall an Metall reibt ? Wenn ich den zweiten Distanzring wieder einbaue sollte es theoretisch auch besser sein, aber dann stimmt ja die Kettenlinie nicht mehr, da die Kurbel dann ja weiter rechts ist .

Was soll ich nur machen ?

Hier ein Bild vom leichtesten Gang:


----------



## Hennin (19. Mai 2007)

Bei meiner selbst gebauten Kefü schleifts auch. Is nicht optimal aber ich fahre sowieso kaum im kleinsten Gang. Werd nochmal etwas dran rumbasteln aber ich denk ich werd damit leben müssen. Vielleicht kleb ich mit ein dünnes Stück Plastik an die Stelle.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2007)

Hier sieht und hört man das Problem:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tANmsCm7NDU


----------



## MIBO (9. Juni 2007)

Wer kann mir eine Quelle nennnen worüber ich die e13 Kettenführung ohne Bashguard günstig beziehen kann? Habe bisher nur bike mailorder gefunden aber da ist der bashguard auch gleich dabei.

Nachtrag:
würde so ein einfacher Stinger wie o. gezeigt nicht auch den Zweck erfüllen? Schön leicht und Fläche zum abflexen bietet er ja auch, zudem ist er um einiges günstiger. Und bei der Wahl des Bashguards wär ich auch frei.


----------



## Beebob (12. Juni 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Wer kann mir eine Quelle nennnen worüber ich die e13 Kettenführung ohne Bashguard günstig beziehen kann? Habe bisher nur bike mailorder gefunden aber da ist der bashguard auch gleich dabei.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> würde so ein einfacher Stinger wie o. gezeigt nicht auch den Zweck erfüllen? Schön leicht und Fläche zum abflexen bietet er ja auch, zudem ist er um einiges günstiger. Und bei der Wahl des Bashguards wär ich auch frei.




also e13 und günstig - kannst du schon mal vergessen - wegen der Führung
ruf mal den Fusion Guru Andy an:
Andy`Bikeparts	08376  921 853
Das mit der Nc 17 Stinger hatte ich auch schon ins Auge f´gefasst - müsste doch eigentlich auch funktionieren, zumal die NC 17 noch einigermaßen 
bezahlbar ist.
Hat schon jemand etwas Neues?


----------



## MIBO (12. Juni 2007)

den NC 17 gibt es wohl leider nicht mit e-type


----------



## exto (13. Juni 2007)

@wuudi:

Ich suche im Moment auch nach ner praktikablen, schaltbaren KeFü. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Stinger gar nich "offiziell" als *schaltbare* KeFü angeboten wird. Vielleicht (nur meine Vermutung) liegt dein Problem daran, dass die Stinger gar nicht für die Benutzung des inneren Kettenblattes ausgelegt ist und deshalb links nicht genug Platz lässt.

Ich werd's wohl mit der Truvativ Shiftguide probieren. Da sieht das Befestigungsteil für die Spannrolle ne Ecke schmaler aus. Vielleicht bleibt dann mehr Platz für die Kette, wenn sie ganz links läuft.


----------



## Wuudi (13. Juni 2007)

Guck mal was ganz fett bei den technischen Daten steht:

http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/stinger-tensioner/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (13. Juni 2007)

Ok. Vielleicht sollte ich nicht nur immer die Produktbeschreibungen bei den Händlern lesen, sondern besser die der Hersteller...


----------



## Hennin (16. Juni 2007)

Hier noch ein paar Details für alle die ne Kefü für das Torque selber basteln wollen.





Der Raum zwischen Kettenstrebe und Karbon Platte könnte an einer stelle etwas beser ausgefüllt sein.... 




Gruß Tobi


----------



## Endurance (16. Juni 2007)

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe:

e13 mit Bastellei geht
komplett selber bauen - geht auch klar
was ist mit der Dreist - nehme an auch Bastellei?
Travative Shiftguide ist nicht für E-type oder

gibbet sonst noch Alternativen - mir ist die Kette heute nämlich desöfteren gesprungen - und bevor das ins Auge geht lieber 300g mehr dafür sicher.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Nach der heutigen Tour wo ich nach jedem Wurzelteppich und jedem Jump erst mal ins leere getreten habe weil die Kette wieder vom mittleren bis aufs Tretlagergehäuse gewandert ist, werde wohl meinen Selbstbau etwas beschleunigen...


----------



## E=MC² (16. Juni 2007)

@ Hennin: 
Carbonplatten von eBay?

Mal schauen, vielleicht bau ich mir auch eine für mein Stereo.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Zwar nicht so schick, aber auch selbst gebaut und funktiert auch...


----------



## Hennin (18. Juni 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> @ Hennin:
> Carbonplatten von eBay?



Ne, hab die Platte von einem ausm Forum.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> auch selbst gebaut und funktiert auch...



Das ist doch die Hauptsache 
Wie hast du das mit der Umwerferbefestigung gemacht? Einfach dazwischengeklemmt? Reicht dir dann die Klemmung vom Linken Kurbelarm noch?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2007)

Ihr könntet die Rolle ja einfach an die Kettenstrebe hängen und nicht ans Tretlager, wenn da kein Platz ist. Ungefähr so:



Ist von einem Kumpel. 3 Kettenblätter mit Bashring. Da war kein Platz mehr für eine gescheite KeFü, also selbst gebastelt. Ihr habt ja alles hier so schick hergerichtet, dann schaft ihr das bestimmt auch schöner 

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## E=MC² (18. Juni 2007)

Mag funktionieren, würd ich mir aber zwecks Optik nicht an mein Bike bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Das ist nur ein 1,5mm Blech was unter der Kettenstrebe noch gebogen ist zwecks Steifigkeit, das habe ich einfach dazwischengeklemmt. Scheint so auch zu halten...


----------



## Augus1328 (18. Juni 2007)

Warum nicht einfach ein kürzeres Schaltwerk u. die Kette kürzen  Erfüllt seinen Zweck auch u. wiegt weniger. Mir springt schon länger keine Kette mehr runter.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Mag funktionieren, würd ich mir aber zwecks Optik nicht an mein Bike bauen.


Nja, wenn man sowas schon hört


----------



## E=MC² (18. Juni 2007)

Kannst du mir bitte näher erklären, was du meist?
Mein Bike muss mir auch gefallen, wenn du das meinst!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Also mal ganz im Ernst, mir gefällt so ne kleine Rolle hinterm KB auch bedeutend besser als son Klotz an der Kettenstrebe...
wenn ich also die Wahl habe, warum dann den Klotz wählen...is doch auch viel zu schwer


----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2007)

Weiter oben beschreiben andere das Problem des Platzmangels für eine KeFü. Alle Lösungen bis jetzt sind Eigenbaulösungen. Sehen auch gut aus und funktionieren.
Für DIEJENIGEN, die nicht so künstlerisch begabt sind, aber hohen Wert auf Funktion legen, könnten die von mir vorgeschlagene und leicht realisierbare Alternative  wählen. Das da oben ist mehr oder weniger hingeknallt. 
Wenn man mehr Zeit investiert, dann kann die Art der KeFü auch gut aussehen.

Ich persönlich lege mehr Wert auf Funktion, als auf Optik. Denn wenn du einen Berg runtersaust, hoffst du ja eher nach der nächsten Kurve/Drop/wasauchimmer gut weiterfahren zu können und nicht gut auszusehen 

Aber jedem das seine, mir das meine. War nur ein gutgemeinter Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (18. Juni 2007)

Hmm ja klar, spielt die Funktion die Hauptrolle, aber meiner Meinung muss sie auch optisch etwas bieten. Das Auge fährt ja schließlich auch mit.


----------



## chris_da_masta (22. Juni 2007)

hi,
also.... ich habe mir dieses angebot gekauft:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...323&cid=070522075320&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1
ist relativ günstig im gegensatz zu den anderen komplettsets und billiger, als wenn man sich die parts einzeln holt.
bei der montage der kurbel und innenlager kann man das shimano werkzeug benutzen (hollowtch 2).
bis jetzt hält es ganz gut, nur ich muss das noch besser einstellen.
ist halt nur ein kettenblatt--- ist mir aber egal ;-)


----------



## fitze (3. Juli 2007)

So, mein Bike ist jetzt quasi fertig. Selbstgebaute Carbonkettenführung incl. E-Type Montage ist dran. Erste Testfahrt steht aber noch aus. Auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank an Hennin für die Vorlage und die Hilfe!!










MfG
Tobi


----------



## Hennin (4. Juli 2007)

Schön geworden 
Wie hats mit der Bearbeitung geklappt?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## fitze (5. Juli 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Schön geworden
> Wie hats mit der Bearbeitung geklappt?
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Schei.....  Naja geht so. Das Harzzeug setzt halt sämtliches Werkzeug zu... Aber es ging.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## fitze (10. Juli 2007)

Erster richtiger Test Gestern verlief überaus positiv! Diverse Geröllfelder und Absätze, die sich mir in den Weg warfen ließen die Kette unbeeindruckt auf dem richtigen Kranz weiterrotieren. Nie wieder ohne! Einziges Problem ist das die Kette in den 2-3 kleinsten Gängen leicht am Carbon schleift, aber da gewöhnt man sich dann auch dran  

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Lasse (10. Juli 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Einziges Problem ist das die Kette in den 2-3 kleinsten Gängen leicht am Carbon schleift, aber da gewöhnt man sich dann auch dran



Das schleift sich ein


----------



## MIBO (10. Juli 2007)

@ Lasse

hat die e13 auch geschliffen bzw. schleift etwas?


----------



## MIBO (21. Juli 2007)

So, nach doch recht langer Warterei habe ich nun am Freitag endlich alle Teile zusammen,...alles schon verschraubt und auch schon Probe gefahren  

Hier sieht man schön wie die Grundplatte angepasst werden muss damit sie um die Schwinge herum passt. Das Alu geht eigentlich recht leicht zu bearbeiten und die Kunststoffaufsätze sowieso. Obwohl ich mir vorab eine Schablone gefertigt habe die ich dann Stk. für Stk. angepasst habe, musste ich mit der Schleiferei doch einige male ran bis alles zufriedenstellend gepasst hat.







Die linke Schraube der Umwerferbefestigung war für die e13 Platte leider zu kurz, da muss eine M5x20 Senkkopfschraube rein, die liegt dem DRS Set nicht bei, da es ja Canyon spezifisch ist.
Auf die Grundplatte kommt eine weite Kunststoffplatte drauf, eine reicht die anderen 3 werden nicht benötigt. Die Platte muss aber ebenfalls angepasst werden. Dann kommt das unerfreuliche was mich wirklich sehr geärgert hat. Zum einem passen die Löcher der Kunststoffplatte nicht 100% über die der Grundplatte, nicht viel aber so ein halber mm ist es schon und der grösste Hammer, die Löcher der Alu Grundplatte haben kein Gewinde! Man soll also die mikrigen M3 Edelstahlschrauben mit einem noch winzigeren Inbusschlüssel in das blanke Alu drehen. So 1-2 mm bin ich mit jeder Shcraube hinein gekommen, dann machte es knack und die schei§§ Schraube war schlagartig abgebrochen  . Jo, also erst mal mit dem Dremel und Minibohrer das doofe Teil herausgebohrt ohne das eigentliche Loch zu vergrösser, dann in einer Nacht & Nebelaktion noch schnell  100km durch die Gegend gefahren um in meiner anderen Werkstatt einen M3 Gewindeschneider zu holen. Damit gingen die Gewinde auch rein wie Butter und die Plastikplatte konnte endlich befestigt werden.
Da die XTR Kurbel relativ schmal baut musste der kleine Bügel über der Rolle in der Breite etwas gestutz werden da sonst die Kurbel nicht dran vorbei gepasst hätte. Die Rolle und den Bügel kann man über Langlöcher schön verschieben so dass der Bügel quasi direkt mit dem Bashguard abschliesst. Leider ist die Schwinge des Torque so nach unten ausladend das ich mit der Rolle an die äusserste Stelle musste da sonst die Kette nicht mehr auf die Rolle gepasst hätte, schade. Nun passt aber alles ohen zu schleifen, wenn auch zwischen Kette und Schwinge kein mm mehr PLatz ist. Man müsste also den breiteren Teil der Doppelrolle etwa im Durchmesser reduzieren. Leider weiss ich keine Möglichkeit wie man das antellen könnte, denn die Rolle soll ja auch weiterhin schön rund bleiben. Wer ne Idee hat bitte melden !
Ansonsten läuft alles perferkt, Probefahrt 1a bestanden  

Hier nun noch die restlichen Bilder






Direkt an der Stelle wo das "i" vom Bashguard und die Kette auf dem Bild zusammen treffen ist die engste Stelle. Eine um ca. 1mm schmalere Rolle (im Radius gesehen) würde den Platz wesentlich verbessern.











Fazit: von der Funktion her 1a, optisch gefällt sie mir auch sehr gut. Preis/Leistung ...eindeutig zu teuer. Und für den Preis dürfen auf keinen Fall solche Fertigungstoleranzen auftreten, die Löcher müssen passen und selbst die vier M3 Gewinde in der Alu Grundplatte könnten auch schon drin sein.


Fahrtechnisch gesehen ist so eine Kettenführung aber auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, ich habe übrigens durch den Umbau von 3KB auf 2KB auch noch die Kette etwas gekürzt. Ich denke so passt nun alles optimal zusammen.


----------



## Endurance (23. Juli 2007)

Hi MIBO,

kannst Du Deine Schablone mal veröffentlichen, falls schon getan - sorry aber ich hab gerade einen schmalband zugang und kann nicht den kompletten thread lesen

DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (23. Juli 2007)

kann ich gern machen, leider erst wieder am Wochenende. Die Schablone ist aber leider ein Zwischending zwischen der original Backplate und dem Endergebniss. Ist also schon etwas Material abgenommen, aber hat auch noch nicht die endgültige Form, daher weiss ich nicht ob dir die Schablone wirklich weiter hilft. Ich kann aber grob darauf anzkizzieren wo noch Material weg muss.


----------



## Endurance (24. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> kann ich gern machen, leider erst wieder am Wochenende. Die Schablone ist aber leider ein Zwischending zwischen der original Backplate und dem Endergebniss.


Das schon richtig und OK - aber mit ner Vorlage muss ich nicht ganz bei NULL anfangen - Danke für Deine Beschreibung


----------



## MIBO (28. Juli 2007)

Hier nun die Schablone, müsste man 1:1 ausdrucken können. Zur Kontrolle, der innere Kreis hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 33mm.
Die schraffierte Fläche ist ungefähr das was noch weg muss. Hoffe ihr könnt was damit anfangen.

(draufklicken für Originalgrösse)


----------



## DukeTB (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Da will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ich habe mal eine Truvativ Shiftguide für einen schmalen Taler geschossen und modifiziert.
Hat dieses Jahr am Gardasee klasse funktioniert.
Zwar nichts fürs Auge, aber pragmatisch, praktisch und gut. 
Da schleift auch nichts an der Schwinge, das täuscht auf dem 3. Bild.

MfG DukeTB


----------



## Endurance (28. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Hier nun die Schablone, müsste man 1:1 ausdrucken können. Zur Kontrolle, der innere Kreis hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 33mm.
> Die schraffierte Fläche ist ungefähr das was noch weg muss. Hoffe ihr könnt was damit anfangen.



DANKE


----------



## d4v1nc1 (31. Juli 2007)

mal noch ne ganz blöde frage: 
sind im 06 torque eigendlich irgendwelche spacer am tretlager drin? (auf der gegenüberligenden seite von den kettenblätten mein ich)

gruß max


----------



## Endurance (31. Juli 2007)

Bin in Kontakt mit G-Junkies (Dreist; 3fach schaltbare Kefü). Die schicken mir eine zu damit ich testen kann ob die passt (evt. mit Änderungen wie bei e13). Ich werde hier berichten.

ciao

Endurance


----------



## Obey (1. August 2007)

Endurance schrieb:


> Bin in Kontakt mit G-Junkies (Dreist; 3fach schaltbare Kefü). Die schicken mir eine zu damit ich testen kann ob die passt (evt. mit Änderungen wie bei e13). Ich werde hier berichten.
> 
> ciao
> 
> Endurance



Sehr cool!  Ich bin echt gespannt was dabei rauskommt!

Grüße Obey


----------



## Endurance (3. August 2007)

Endurance schrieb:


> Bin in Kontakt mit G-Junkies (Dreist; 3fach schaltbare Kefü). Die schicken mir eine zu damit ich testen kann ob die passt (evt. mit Änderungen wie bei e13). Ich werde hier berichten.
> Endurance


Nach einigen Schleifarbeiten nun montiert. prinzipiell passt das also. Werde morgen mal die Justage und Probefahrt vornehmen und danach ein Fazit ziehen.
ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (5. August 2007)

Endurance schrieb:


> Nach einigen Schleifarbeiten nun montiert. prinzipiell passt das also. Werde morgen mal die Justage und Probefahrt vornehmen und danach ein Fazit ziehen.
> ciao


Bin jetzt mal 3 Stunden damit unterwegs gewesen - geht super. Rasselt kaum und die Kette ist nicht einmal gesprungen, obwohl noch nicht optimal montiert.
Wer weiterhin mit 3 Blättern fahren möchte, dem sei das Teil wärmstens empfohlen.

hier nochmals der Link:
http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html

und ein paar Bilder unter
http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/Endurance/Ebdurance-Bikes/Torque+8/

Note: Ursprünglich hätte noch ein Bashring drangehört, den habe ich aber dann doch weggelassen (schreibt man das so???).

ciao

Olaf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

Hab mir nochmal was neues gebastelt, das Hauptblech ist VA, die "Anbauteile" sind aus Alu und mit Langlöchern versehen damit man das alles passend einstellen kann


----------



## Farodin (28. August 2007)

d4v1nc1 schrieb:


> mal noch ne ganz blöde frage:
> sind im 06 torque eigendlich irgendwelche spacer am tretlager drin? (auf der gegenüberligenden seite von den kettenblätten mein ich)
> 
> gruß max



Nein das Tretlager hat 76mm ,daher sind keine spacer mehr drin...


----------



## Farodin (28. August 2007)

Dieses Modell sieht doch aus ,als ob es auch ohne modifikationen klappen müsste ,oder? Es ist ja sehr schlank...was denkt ihr ? Ist die schaltbar??

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/NG-Sports:.:195.html


----------



## Beebob (3. November 2007)

[/url][/IMG][/IMG]

Auf den Bildern seht ihr eine bearbeitete Kettenführung E-Thirteen DRS mit Montagemöglichkeit für einen E-typ Umwerfer.

2. Bild: der Umwerfer ist nicht angeschraubt, dshalb hängt das Teil etwas 
herunter - nur zur Info!

Die Grundplatte ist die neue gelochte Ausführung für Tretlagermontage.



Diese Konstellation gibt es als Komplett-Kit nicht. Man muss die Komponenten einzeln bestellen, d.h. Grundplatte für E-typ, Kunststoffplatten, Rollenset und Schraubenkit mit Lagern.

Es war gar nicht so einfach, weil es erst hieß das die Grundplatte in dieser Ausführung 

nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Ein Händler wollte mir zwar die Grundplatte extra bestellen, aber

die anderen Teile nicht, dafür sollte ich den kompletten Kettenführungssatz DRS mit der

normalen Grundplatte dazu nehmen, dann hätte alles zusammen 218,00 Euro gekostet.



Nach einigen Umtausch-Aktionen und Mißverständnissen habe ich dann endlich alle Teile 

erhalten für 114,66 Euro incl. Versand.



Wie Ihr wisst kann man den Kettenführungssatz nicht so ohne weiteres ans Canyon Torque

montieren, wegen der Schwinge aber das Problem war mir bekannt.

Durch die vielen Anregungen und Tips hier im Forum, wusste ich genau worauf es ankommt.

Also habe ich mir eine passende Schablone gebastelt und das Original-Teil nach der Schablone in einer Fräserei bearbeiten lassen. Danach die Kunststoffeplatte angepaßt und

die Kettenführung ans Torque montiert.

Leider musste ich dann zu meiner Enttäuschung feststellen, das nun die Kettenlinie völlig schief verläuft und ein höherer Verschleiß an den Antriebsteilen vorprogrammiert ist.

Das das FRX mit einem 2-fach Kettenblatt funktioniert ist schon grenzwertig, zumal das letzte Zahnrad von der Ritzelkassette auch nicht zu nutzen ist wegen der Kettenlinie.

Beim Torque-  und FR- Modell ist so eine Führung kein Problem, wie man hier im Forum auch nachlesen kann.

Also steht nun die Kettenführung der Marke E-thirteen DRS umgearbeitet für ein Canyon

Torque oder FR zum Verkauf zur Verfügung.

Die Kettenführung wurde nur für Testzwecke montiert und ist sonst ungebraucht.



Wer Interesse hat  bitte per PM Angebote abgeben.


----------



## Beebob (3. November 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

Hier das 2. Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (4. November 2007)

Bzgl: E13:

1. die Grundplatte für E-Type war wirlich Monate nicht erhältlich, ich war im direkten Kontakt mit e13 und erst seit ein paar Wochen steht die modifizierte Grundplatte wieder zu Verfügung. Die neue ist deutlich leichter durch Ausparungen und mehr ausgefrästen Flächen, die vorher Vollmaterial waren.

2. Wie habt Ihr den Umwerfer montiert, die KL ist bei mir OK aber ich musste ca. 5mm Spacer zwischen KF und Umwerfer einsetzen damit ich das überhaupt montieren konnte!!??


----------



## Beebob (4. November 2007)

Wie ich oben zu dem 2.ten Bild geschrieben habe, ist der Umwerfer nicht angeschraubt. Auch am FRX ist der Abstand zwischen der Kettenführung und dem Anschraubpunkt am Rahmen größer.
Zuerst dachte ich auch an einen Spacer, aber dann kam mir eine einfachere
Idee. Ich würde einfach eine längere Schraube mit 2 Muttern nehmen.
Die 1. Mutter ist um den Umwerfer zu befestigen und die 2. Mutter um
die Grundplatte zu befestigen.
Stell dir das ganze hintereinander vor.
Grundplatte, Umwerfer, 1. Mutter, Rahmenanschraubpunkt, 2. Mutter.

Ich hoffe, dass ich es verständlich genug beschrieben habe.






Endurance schrieb:


> Bzgl: E13:
> 
> 1. die Grundplatte für E-Type war wirlich Monate nicht erhältlich, ich war im direkten Kontakt mit e13 und erst seit ein paar Wochen steht die modifizierte Grundplatte wieder zu Verfügung. Die neue ist deutlich leichter durch Ausparungen und mehr ausgefrästen Flächen, die vorher Vollmaterial waren.
> 
> 2. Wie habt Ihr den Umwerfer montiert, die KL ist bei mir OK aber ich musste ca. 5mm Spacer zwischen KF und Umwerfer einsetzen damit ich das überhaupt montieren konnte!!??


----------



## Beebob (4. November 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

Hier sieht man den größeren Abstand.
Entweder einen Zwischenspacer oder eine längere Schraube mit 2 Muttern
zur Befestigung nehmen


----------



## Endurance (5. November 2007)

Beebob schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> Hier sieht man den größeren Abstand.
> Entweder einen Zwischenspacer oder eine längere Schraube mit 2 Muttern
> zur Befestigung nehmen



OK, sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Ich dachte schon ich wäre zu blöd die richtige KF zu bestellen bzw. zu montieren.
2 Schrauben wird whrscheinlich nicht passen, das Platz so gross nun auch wieder nicht. Ich habe mir aus meiner Scheibenbremsenmontagesammelspacerkiste  entsprechende Spacer genommen. Jetzt passt einigermaßen. Mal schauen Bild kommt evtl. noch. Die Dreist Führung hat an dieser Stelle zumindest besser gepasst. Mal schauen wie der Unterschied beim fahren ist.


----------



## evasor (9. November 2007)

habe da mal eine noob frage: passt die schaltbare kettenführung von DRS Double Ring Security an das Torque 2006 I? Auf was muss ich beim anbau achten? Da muss der äußerste Kranz weg nicht?!

und ansonsten könnt irg evtl .als aAlternative einen BAsguard empfehlen der sich gut macht. Ethirtheen finde ich optisch halt schick...

THX


----------



## Luis72 (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

mit wieviel Drehmoment darf ich eigentlich die rechte Lagerschale vom Torque 2007 zudrehen?
Bin grad dabei die g-junkies Kettenführung draufzubasteln.

Herzlichen Gruss
Luis


----------



## Luis72 (19. Januar 2008)

So, geschafft.
Jetzt hat auch mein Torque 8 eine Kettenführung. 
(Das Modell ist von Dreist, g-Junkies ET)

Man musste zwar einiges von der Scheibe abfräsen, aber ansonsten passt es. Einzig in Höhe der Führungsrolle streift die Kette manchmal die graue Metallwand der Führung...Wahrscheinlich hätte es noch einen zusätzlichen 0,5er Spacer zw. Lagerschale und KF gebraucht.





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/1508

Gruss
Luis


----------



## markus92 (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
könntet ihr mal bitte die Rolle für mich ausmessen.
Wichtig wäre, da der Durchmesser der größten und kleinsten "einzelrolle" und deren breite.


----------



## Luis72 (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
falls jemand am Torque 8 von 2007 auch die G-junkies Kettenführung verbaut, gibts hier die Schablone: (ohne Scaling ausdrucken)
Die Schablone fürs Cube Stereo 2008 lege ich auch bei.


----------



## Obey (21. Januar 2008)

Super! Vielen Dank!!  Grüße obey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (23. Januar 2008)

Für Markus92 
Rollenmasse:

33 mm Rollenhöhe bei kleinem Kettenblatt
27 mm Rollenhöhe bei grosem + mittlerem Kettenblatt
23 mm Rollenbreite


----------



## Jrsd (23. Januar 2008)

Übrigens, das ist auch interessant: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=309611


----------



## Strunzel (24. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich hab ein ESX 7.0 special. das dürfte sich vom Rahmen her nicht soo stark vom torque unterscheiden wegen der Schwinge... oder?

ich hab mal nachgeforscht... und da gibts wohl noch ne 3Blätter Kettenführung namens *Shaman Enduro*. Habt ihr da Erfahrung ob man an der auch rumschnippeln muss?


----------



## Luis72 (24. Januar 2008)

Druck doch einfach die pdf  Schablone aus (voriger Beitrag) und versuche sie ans "Es" zu halten. Dann siehst du ungefähr, ob die Schwinge dort auch so weit nach unten ausladet...

Gruss
Luis


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Januar 2008)

ich könnte euch anbieten, eine speziell angeformte führung für das torque aus carbon anzufertigen. ich würde das ganze nach der schablone fertigen die ein paar seiten vorher hinterlegt ist.

die etype aufnahme wäre dann gleich integriert. nur das röllchen muss dazugekauft werden, das shaman röllchen kostet ca 13 euro.

so einen carbonboomerang würde ich euch für 30 euro incl versand machen. wenn mehrere sowas wollen könnte ich die röllchen auch bestellen, dann würdet ihr euch die teuren versandkosten von z.b. bikemailorder sparen.

bei interesse bitte pm


----------



## Moonshaker (26. Januar 2008)

Wie kommen wir zu dieser Ehre? 
Was würde dann die gesamte Führung bei dir Kosten?


Grüße MooN


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Januar 2008)

naja was heißt ehre. schaut doch mal in mein fotoalbum, sowohl neues als auch altes.

die gesamte führung für etype oben würde incl der shaman rolle(ca13 euro bei bike-mailorder) und die anteiligen versandkosten rund 45 euro für euch kosten.#

wer eine führung mit oberem käfig will bei dem verlange ich 45 euro ohne rolle, + wer will nochmal knapp 15 euro für die shamanrolle incl den anteiligen versandkosten(müsste man sehen wieviel dabei wären). könnt ihr aber auch ohne rolle haben


----------



## thto (26. Januar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219459


----------



## markus92 (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ist das dann ne 3-Blatt Kettenführung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (26. Januar 2008)

Heute hat Coperni Bilder von seine âHeim 3Guideâ Ã¤hnliche KettenfÃ¼hrung gepostet:  http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=309611&page=5#112 
Ich weiÃ, dass die Originale FÃ¼hrung nicht auf dem Torque passen soll, aber Coperni hat auch die Rolle nachgemacht. Der Vorteil von dieser Rolle, ist das man die Pedalen rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts treten kann, ohne das die Kette auf ein kleineres Blatt fehlt, und die ist fÃ¼r 3 Blatt konzipiert.
Eine Mischung auf beide Projekte wÃ¤re sehr interessant.


----------



## Moonshaker (27. Januar 2008)

Ist das ne 3Blatt KeFü`?

Falls JA, dann hätt ich ein rießen Interesse.

MooN


----------



## Tshark (27. Januar 2008)

Ob 2 oder 3-Blatt dürfte eigentlich nur von der eingesetzten Rolle abhängen, oder?!


----------



## Jrsd (27. Januar 2008)

Tshark schrieb:


> Ob 2 oder 3-Blatt dürfte eigentlich nur von der eingesetzten Rolle abhängen, oder?!



Das denke ich auch, und deswegen habe ich die Arbeit von Coperni erwähnt, da er diese Rolle bald verkaufen wird (wenn er mit seinem Prototyp zufrieden ist). Wenn es genug Interessante gäbe, bin ich mir sicher, dass Coperni auch eine Torque Version von der Carbon Plate machen lassen würde (Machine geschnietten). Muß man ihn "nur" die Masse geben.


----------



## Jrsd (27. Januar 2008)

Gibt es überhaupt eine Differenz zwischen ES/FR???


----------



## saturno (27. Januar 2008)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> keine Chance mit e-type





wer sagt denn sowas???? Fahre die 3guide mit e-type am wiplash ohne probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straightflush (29. Januar 2008)

Servus,

entschuldigt die Frage, aber ich hab echt versucht mit den verschieden KF und den verschieden Bikes zurechtzukommen. klar sehe ich trotzdem nicht.

Meine Frage: Welche KF ist am einfachsten und günstigtem auf's TFR8 zu montieren (2 Blatt) und funktioniert am besten. Habe noch nie ne KF montiert und auch keine Fräse in der Werkstatt ;-) Ansonsten sollte ich das schon hinbekommne.

Danke!


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Februar 2008)

so also für 4 leute hab ich nun eine führung gemacht. ich hoffe sie passt, sonst gibts ärger.... habs aber großzügig gestaltet dass es eigentlich passen müsste.

so siehts aus:


----------



## DaBot (23. Februar 2008)

Sieht sehr gut aus, machst du noch mehr davon? Hätte für mein Torque ,was hoffentlich bald kommt, auch Interesse...


----------



## markus92 (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
wenn es an mein Canyon Torque 3 von 2006 auch passt, nehm ich auch eins..


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Februar 2008)

ich kann davon auch mehr machen, jedoch wohl erst wieder an ostern. weil in wien am 1.3. das semester wieder losgeht und ich die näcshten tage wieder dorthin aufbrechen muss und dort keine möglichkeit habe.

an das torque von 2006 sollte es auch passen, keine ahnung aber habe jetzt nichtsg ehört dass es dort anders sein sollte


----------



## hopfer (23. Februar 2008)

wen das ganze auch an ein 2008er Torque ES passt nehme ich auch so eine

LG hopfer


----------



## Moonshaker (25. Februar 2008)

@Bommelmaster wer sind denn diese 4 auserwählten?

mfg moon


----------



## BommelMaster (25. Februar 2008)

tom 75, cubebcr601, obey und devilbiker 

warum willst das wissen?


----------



## Moonshaker (26. Februar 2008)

da ich auch großes Interesse habe. Merke mich bitte mal für die nächste Lieferung vor.

mfg MooN


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Februar 2008)

an ostern komm ich wieder dazu.
jetz müssma erstmal schaun ob die ersten 4 passen, ich hoffe es, kann es aber nicht 100% genau sagen, mal sehen wie genau die schablonen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschi (26. Februar 2008)

hallo bommelmaster
ich hätte auch interesse an so nem ding
wie hoch wärn die kosten ca., und könnt ich mir die dann in wien abholen weil ich aus der gegend bin?
mfg


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Februar 2008)

hi

die kosten stehen doch ein paar beiträge weiter oben genau drin.

an ostern werd ich wieder ne charge machen können. das kann ich dir gerne dann in wien übergeben.

erste funktionsprüfungen stehen aber noch aus. bisher hat sich keiner positiv oder negativ über passform und funktion geäußert


----------



## Imothep (27. Februar 2008)

Dann würde ich mich auch gerne für die nächste Charge anmelden, mein Bike kommt eh erst in KW 19. 
Bin übrigens auch aus Wien, insofern kein Vesandproblem.


----------



## DaBot (27. Februar 2008)

Würde mich ebenfalls anmelden, obwohl ich nicht in Wien wohne


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Februar 2008)

also für alle die selber baun wollen. hier eine genaue schablone. tom75 hat es gestern montiert, und es hat noch nicht ganz gepasst. aber so wies auf der schablone ist passts zu 99,9%.

wer von mir eine haben will schreibt mir bitte ne woche vor ostern, dann machen wir das fix aus.

preise: unterer arm kostet euch 24 euro incl versand.
etype aufnahme + 6 euro
shamanröllchen + 14 euro
iscg aufnahme + 5 euro


----------



## Tshark (1. März 2008)

So, dann will ich auch mal Feedback geben, denn sie ist da und drin!  Bei der Grundplatte musste ich auch ein wenig nacharbeiten, da sie im ursprünglichen Zustand nicht an der Schwinge vorbeigepasst hat. Mit ein wenig Geduld, Augenmaß und einem Dremel mit Schleifaufsatz aber kein großes Problem. Dranhalten - schleifen - dranhalten - schleifen - ... bis es halt gepasst hat. Was viel wichtiger war, die Bohrungen für die Schrauben des E-Type und die Tretlageraufnahme haben ganz exakt gepasst. Das einzige, was mir beim Zusammenbau noch aufgefallen ist, ist das die Kohlefaserplatte ein wenig dicker ist, als der Ring, der vorher drin war. Ich denke aber, das sollte kein großes Problem sein, zumindest beim Zusammenbau hat alles gepasst. 
Alles in allem kann ich sagen, dass es ne lohnende Investition war, die Konstruktion macht einen soliden Eindruck und es passt auch zur Optik vom Bike. Danke nochmal an BommelMaster, das er das angeboten und angefertigt hat.


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

hallo
ich glaube das Bommelmaster etwas vergesse hat weil mir die zweite befestigung am Rahmen fehlt wie man hier am XTR E-tybe sieht: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...O-XTR-Umwerfer-FD-M-970-E---Bracket-Type.html

und am Canyon Rahmen: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=161

Jetzt Klärt mich mal auf!

LG Hopfer


----------



## Tshark (1. März 2008)

Der Umwerfer wird nur mit einer Schraube mit dem Rahmen verbunden, die andere verbindet nur Trägerplatte und Umwerfer. Wenn also in der Trägerplatte zwei kleine Bohrungen drin sind, passt es. Weitere Bohrungen sind nur die große für's Trettlager und eine Langbohrung für die Rolle.


----------



## Gixer (2. März 2008)

Hallo,
hätte gerne auch eine Kettenführung für ein Torque!!
Komplett mit alle Teilen.

Gruß Gixer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schifahrer (3. März 2008)

Ich kommt immer noch nicht ganz mit. 

Meine Fragen: 
1. Ist die Kettenführung schaltbar? Bekomme das Ganze im Kopf nicht so recht sortiert. Allerdings habe ich momentan auch kein Anschauungsmaterial vor mir - Canyon sei Dank!
Gibts auch keine Probleme bei Gängen, die die Kette schief laufen lassen?

2. Funktioniert die Sache auch mit Rock-Ring?

3. Brauche ich eine längere Kette?


Dann hätte ich Interesse (Torque FR 8, 2007).


----------



## wuschi (3. März 2008)

hallo 
also die kettenführung ist schaltbar, und funktioniert auch mit rockringen sofern du nicht aufs dritte kettenblatt schalten willst.(rollen für 3 gänge vorn kenn ich persönlich nicht einmal)
und gänge bei denen die kette allzu schief läuft sollte man ohne hin vermeiden da sich die gleiche/ähnliche übersetzung auch schalten lässt ohne das die kette schief läuft.(z.B.: hinten 9 vorne 1 => kette schief aber ähnliche übersetzung hinten 3 vorne 2 => kette gerade)
außerdem erhöht sich der verschleiß der ritzel durch die zusätzliche seitliche belastung und der der kette da diese seitlich nicht sehr flexibel ist.
probleme mit der kettenlänge sollte es nicht geben da das 3. blatt wegfällt.
ich hoffe das ist ausführlich genug 

gruß wuschi


----------



## hopfer (3. März 2008)

Bommel Master hat doch gesagt das man das ding auch mit 3 Kettenblättern fahren kann oder ihre ich mich????

LG Hopfer


----------



## frankZer (3. März 2008)

Hi,
wie wuschi schon sagte ist es kein problem am torque die kefü mit rockring zu fahren. Drei Kettenblätter sind mit einer geeigneten rolle auch möglich (heim 3guide, shaman und wahrscheinlich noch ein paar andere). sollte somit auch an die grundplatte von bommelmaster passen.
probleme mit der kettenlänge gibt es nicht, als ich meine kettenführung montiert habe mußte ich die kette nicht verlängern.
bilder davon sind auch bei mir in der gallerie.
gruß,
frank


----------



## tiffybenton (4. März 2008)

sind die probleme mit der (schaltbaren) kettenführung genau so beim torque FRX anzutreffen?
bei canyon in koblenz hat man mir gesagt ich könne problemlos ein zweites blatt montieren...(natürlich mit umwerfer usw.)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. März 2008)

Das ist meine alte Dreist leicht verändert , funktioniert super aber nicht schön   . 
Demnächst kommt noch ein Sharman Rölchen hin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (7. März 2008)

Servus.

Da ich kein Torque mehr fahre, hätte ich meine e13 DRS-Kefü an den Meistbietenden abzugeben. E-Type Grundplatte ist aufs Torque angepasst, gebraucht, aber im funktionstüchtigen Zustand. Bilder gabs hier mal irgendwo am Anfang des Threads. Der Bashguard wäre nagelneu (durchsichtiger Kunsstoff). Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich.

Greetings


----------



## Lasse (7. März 2008)

Lasse schrieb:


>



So sieht sie aus.


----------



## RaceFace89 (9. März 2008)

Mein Torque hat nun auch eine KeFü,Shiftguide...war ganz easy...5 Minuten und dann anmontiert.
Hab ein wenig großzügig gearbeitet 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gixer (9. März 2008)

Gixer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hätte gerne auch eine Kettenführung für ein Torque!!
> Komplett mit alle Teilen.
> 
> Gruß Gixer



Hallo,
bei mir hat sich das mit der Kf erledigt!!!!
Trotzdem danke!

MfG


----------



## BommelMaster (11. März 2008)

also wer so eine führung gerne hätte, schreibt mir bitte an [email protected] eine email

jetz hätt ich aber noch ein röllchenproblem. und zwar hat sich herausgestellt dass die shamanröllchen sehr laut sind und anscheinend nicht das optimum ist.

hat einer eine idee was man sonst noch benutzen könnte? welche teile haben sich bewährt?


----------



## wuschi (11. März 2008)

drm- und mrp rollen sind so viel ich weiß recht weicher kunststoff.
müssten also leiser sein


----------



## quasibinaer (12. März 2008)

Apropos MRP: Funktioniert die MRP LRP am Torque FR?

Hab da jetzt nicht wirklich den guten Überblick...


----------



## Beebob (17. März 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also wer so eine führung gerne hätte, schreibt mir bitte an [email protected] eine email
> 
> jetz hätt ich aber noch ein röllchenproblem. und zwar hat sich herausgestellt dass die shamanröllchen sehr laut sind und anscheinend nicht das optimum ist.
> 
> hat einer eine idee was man sonst noch benutzen könnte? welche teile haben sich bewährt?



die Rollen von e-13 sind in der Qualität hochwertig und laufen sehr
leise


----------



## BommelMaster (17. März 2008)

so, da sich jetz fast keine mehr gemeldet haben, werde ich das mit den röllchen sein lassen, seid mir nicht böse, aber das bringts halt net wenn ich 2 lager bestelle.
wenns mehr sind kann mans wieder machen, aber so ist es einfach unrentabel.

ohne rolle sind s 30 euro incl versand für das carbonteil


----------



## hopfer (17. März 2008)

@ Bommelmaster

ich habe dir gestern noch eine E-mail geschrieben hast du die schon gelesen oder noch nicht ? ich hätte es wen auch gerne mit röllchen gehabt  (Peter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (17. März 2008)

ja also das mit den röllchen. ich will ungern die shaman röllchen nochmal bestellen. weil sie nicht so sehr leise sind. und ich außerdem diese woche kaum mehr die bestellung bekommen würde. und ab montag abend bin ich nicht mehr in deutschland, und nach österreich zu bestellen macht wegen den versandkosten wieder keinen sinn.

also am besten jeder schaut sich dann selber nach einem röllchen um. müsste man ja in jedem laden bekommen können sowas


----------



## Imothep (27. März 2008)

Kann mal jemand Fotos von Bommelmasters montierter Kettenführung posten? Ich muss leider noch aufs 08er Torque warten, bin aber schon neugierig!


----------



## hopfer (28. März 2008)

Ich bin gerade eben von Ski urlaub zu rückgekommen und habe meine Kettenführung vorgefunden   die ist super!!!
eine Sache macht mir nur Probleme: ich habe schon viele Hollowtech Innenlager eingebaut und die dem Entsprechende Kurbel dann drauf (lx, xt Race Face, xtr) bin also ein alter Hund und wollte dann auch gleich meine Xt08 Kurbel ab machen Als ich alle schrauben gelöst hatte wollte ich den einen Kurbel arm ab ziehen doch der lest sich so 0,5 - 1cm weit rausziehen und sitzt dann bomben fest Lösung?
ps: ich habe ein Canyon Torque ES 2008


LG Hopfer


----------



## hopfer (29. März 2008)

so mein Problem habe ich gelöst nach 2 stunden rum rütteln habe ich beschlossen mir einen Holzklotz und einen Hammer zu hohlen und schon hat es gefunkt 
ansonsten muss ich noch etwas feilen aber viel fehlt nicht.


----------



## wuschi (31. März 2008)

hallo
ich hab jetzt auch die ketternführung bekommen. sieht recht viehlversprechend aus. ich wollt das ganze eigentlich im shop machen lassen aber wenn man da ev. noch feilen muss geht das wohl nicht.
welche der zigtausen shimano-werkzeuge brauch ich da jetzt.
hab nur das da gefunden (kann man aber nich auf den drehmo. stecken):
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Werkzeug/SuperB-Hollowtec-II-Innenlager-Schluessel-mit-Hebel::8768.html

bitte helft mir............. 

mfg


----------



## Imothep (31. März 2008)

Mach bitte ein Foto wenn du die Führung montiert hast, ich sitze leider noch im Wartezimmer.


----------



## frankZer (31. März 2008)

Entweder du nimmst das obige und hast somit nicht das richtige drehmoment, was man aber durch gefühl ausgleichen kann. oder du nimmst sowas
damit du nen drehmo nutzen kannst.


----------



## Dr.Bizzaro (7. April 2008)

hier ist der glückliche mit guten neuigkeiten: die e.13 drs funktioniert tadellos am torque(frx). alle gänge sind schalt- und fahrbar. verschleiss? who cares? auch nicht wilder als ein frx mit 2 kettenblättern. komme grad aus südtirol vom test und kann nur sagen, dass es sich allemal gelohnt hat DANKE! an BEEBOB für die gute vorarbeit und an RADHAUS STARNB ERG 4 pimping my ride soooooo geil!!!!! cu
äh, bilder inner galerie


----------



## GerhardO (7. April 2008)

Dr.Bizzaro schrieb:


> DANKE! an BEEBOB für die gute vorarbeit und an *RADHAUS STARNBERG* 4 pimping my ride soooooo geil!!!!! cu
> äh, bilder inner galerie



Aha, Du bist also der FRX-Fahrer!  

Gruß,
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (7. April 2008)

gibts denn auch bilder mit dir un dem frx aus südtirol?


----------



## GerhardO (7. April 2008)

Ja, Fotos her! Das gilt auch für unsere *Weichbirne*! Los Benno, lasst Bilder sprechen!

G.


----------



## weichbirne (8. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Ja, Fotos her! Das gilt auch für unsere *Weichbirne*! Los Benno, lasst Bilder sprechen!
> 
> G.



ich war nicht mit dabei in bozen   wie sollte es anders sein... ich war (bin) krank.  
naja, somit hat die vorhut schonmal die trails ausgekundschaftet und beim nächsten mal gibts nur die sahnestücke. gell dr.


----------



## Steve Style (11. April 2008)

Hi,

ich bin einer der Unglücklichen, die auf ein FR 7.0 warten (und warten und warten und warten...). Das soll aber nicht das Thema sein. 

Ich bin schon kurz auf dem 2008er FR 7.0 Probegefahren. Allerdings nur auf dem Firmenparkplatz und da brauchte man keine Kettenführung ;-). 

Ich gehe aber fest davon aus, dass ich mittelfristig auch vor der Problematik stehe, eine Kettenführung anbringen zu müssen. 

Als ich die Beiträge hier überflogen habe, wurde mir schlecht. Nicht wegen der Beiträge (ganz dickes Lob an diverse engagierte Biker, die für andere etwas bauen oder ihre Erkenntnisse so freimütig zur Verfügung stellen  ), sondern wie es sein kann, dass es solche Probleme damit gibt. 

Es ist doch kein exotisches Ansinnen, bei einem Bergabrad eine Führung befestigen zu wollen. Dieses Forum wird doch von Canyon-Mitarbeiter betreut. Daher lasst Euch sagen, dass ich weder Zeit, noch Geld noch Nerven übrig habe, mich damit zu beschäftigen, wieviel und wo ich an welcher Kettenführung etwas abnehmen muss, damit ich ein Grundbedürfnis eines Freeride-Bikes, nämlich das Führen der Kette sicherstellen kann. 

Das ist doch ein einziger WITZ. Canyon soll uns doch gefälligst sagen, welche Führung geeignet ist, bzw. sich hier im Vorfeld Gedanken machen, wie es für den Käufer und Kunden machbar ist, dass solche Selbstverständlichkeiten funktionieren. 

Bis sich die Herrschaften in Koblenz herablassen und es mir und den anderen wartenden FR-Käufer erlauben, mein sauer verdientes Geld an sie überweisen zu dürfen, sind ja noch ein paar Wochen hin. Wäre schön, wenn seitens des Herstellers man eine finanziell vertretbare und vor allem funktionierende Lösung vorweisen würde. 

Sonst werde ich eben individuell nerven. Und dass es den lieben Herrn Tester der Bikezeitungen nicht aufgefallen ist, dass hier absolute konstruktive Mängel vorherrschen, spricht nur für die Qualität der Tests. Wie kann man dafür 10 von 10 Punkten geben? Vielleicht, weil man früher in der Schule selber nur 2 von 15 bekommen hat?

An sich bin ich gar nicht so giftig, aber das ist nur peinlich, was hier läuft...


----------



## tiffybenton (11. April 2008)

gestern hab ich zufällig in der "bike" beim dauertestfazit des torque gefunden:

"veränderung: schaltbare kettenführung - verbessert die bergabeigenschaften enorm" ;-)
vielleicht können die jungs weiterhelfen?
in den freeride tests wird eigentlich immer die kettenführung angemahnt - außer beim 10/10 torque-test. haben die bestimmt übersehen  ;-)


----------



## Lasse (11. April 2008)

Das Dauertesttorque war meins. Die E13-DRS ist hier irgendwo auf Seite 2 oder 3. Habe ich hier auch zum Verkauf angeboten (die Führung). Irgendeiner fährt jetzt glücklich damit in und um München rum...

Angemahnt haben wir es im Test generell, abgewertet aber kein Bike ohne, denn es geht ja auch ohne. Beim Torque ist es aufwändig, aber zum Glück nicht unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiffybenton (11. April 2008)

@lasse: danke für die info!!
wenn du damit gute erfahrungen gemacht hast, werde ich die DRS dann auch mal ins auge fassen!


----------



## Straightflush (11. April 2008)

So! Ich hab jetzt auch ne KF an meinem TFR8 (07). Ich hab mir für schlappe 25 Steine bei BM eine Truvativ Shiftguide bestellt und dann ähnlich wie RaceFace auf Seite 6 in diesem Fred angepasst. War in zwei Stunden erledigt. Wenn man die KF an die Tretlageraufnahme hält wird einem sehr schnell klar was weg muss. RaceFace war echt sehr großzügig beim wegschneiden. da kommt man mit weniger materialverlust aus. wenns einen interssiert schieß ich ein paar Fotos. Wichttig ist, daß man auch an der Aufnahme am Tretlager Material entfernt. an der Stelle muss man nicht abschneiden, sondern einfach ein bisschen Material wegschleifenda mann dort sonsst an der Schwinge schleift. Als Werkzeig bin ich mit Flex und SChleifbank ausgekommen, wobei die nicht unbedingt nötig ist, wenn manns nicht so genau nimmt mit der Optik.


----------



## RaceFace89 (11. April 2008)

joar,wär sicher schöner gegangen...sehen tu ichs ja nich  

funktionieren tuts auch mit dem mehrverlust


----------



## Imothep (11. April 2008)

@Straightflush

Hört sich prima an, aber ich würde mir ein paar Bilder wünschen wenn möglich!


----------



## Freerider.Je. (12. April 2008)

HI Leute ich hab mal ne kleine Frage, weis jemand von euch ob  mann am  08 Torque FR 7.0 eine normale Boxguide (1Kettenblatt) befestigen kann ohne ürgenwelchen schwierigkeiten????


----------



## 4Stroke (12. April 2008)

> HI Leute ich hab mal ne kleine Frage, weis jemand von euch ob mann am 08 Torque FR 7.0 eine normale Boxguide (1Kettenblatt) befestigen kann ohne ürgenwelchen schwierigkeiten????



Ja ist möglich.


----------



## Freerider.Je. (12. April 2008)

thx @4Stroke


----------



## flippy-dick (14. April 2008)

Hätte eine für den Torque Rahmen angepasste G-Junkies Dreist ET Kettenführung zu verkaufen. Ist in einem neuwertigen Zustand. Verkauft wird sie wegen Bikewechsel.











Bei Interesse einfach ein PN schicken


----------



## Straightflush (15. April 2008)

So hier mal die Pics.

Da wo der Pfeil hinzeigt ist die Stelle, wo ich nix abgeschnitten habe, sondern nur Material abgetragen, damit die KF dünner wird und nicht an der Schwinge kratzt.

Gruß

SF


----------



## Highsider84 (22. April 2008)

hallo ! 

weils hier um kettenführungen fürs Torque geht...

ich hab vor mein FR 9.0 umzurüsten... auf einfach vorne, also kleines kettenblatt und umwerfer weg ! benutz des eh fast kaum also is des en schmarn.

würde mir dann gerne die Truvativ Boxguide Kettenführung dranbauen. dieselbe die am FRX dran ist ! geht das einfach so ? mich irritiert ein bischen diese schwarze platte  http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=155  die beim FRX Rahmen dran ist.
ISCG ? XR Innenlagermontage ? was für eine brauch ich ? das Torque is ein 2007'ner, kann mir bitte jemand helfen, kenn mich damit nicht aus.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschi (22. April 2008)

hallo
truvativ boxguide passt. die schwarze platte am frx ist eine iscg-aufnahme (für kettenführungen). für alle anderen torques brauchst du innenlagermontage oder adapter+normale kettenführung.
eine boxguide hat übrigens auch "chris da masta" an seinem torque
bilder in seiner gallerie:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/83368


----------



## Highsider84 (22. April 2008)

also brauch ich die hier:

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_nav.php?page=art&id=35380#

mfg


----------



## wuschi (22. April 2008)

ja aber da gibts eine ausführung die für weniger zähne geeignet ist also steht die verstell-platte nicht so weit ab wenn du weniger zähne fahrst aber kommt drauf an wieviele du fahren willst.

schau mal bei bikemailorder.de


----------



## Highsider84 (22. April 2008)

so ok muss euch noch mal ein letztes mal nerven  

ich würde die dann mit nem 36'er blatt fahren
hab jetzt hier was gefunden 

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=2017&groupID=1

welche wäre den jetzt die richtige ? 
die
Truvativ Boxguide XR passend für 34-38er Kettenbl., Innenlagermontage 

oder

Truvativ Boxguide Team passend für 34-38er Kettenbl.Innenlagermontage   

is ja jetzt für 34-38 zähne aber XR oder Team ???


mfg


----------



## wuschi (22. April 2008)

ich erkenn ehrlichgesagt den unterschied nicht. nimm einfach die billigere.


----------



## hopfer (22. April 2008)

schau mal hier : http://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/guidesandpedals/
da steht zwar nur die Team drin aber vielleicht hilft es?

LG Hopfer


----------



## frankZer (22. April 2008)

Dir teurere Truvativ Kefü hat glaube ich eine industriegelagerte untere Rolle, bei der günstigeren ist die Rolle nur gleitgelagert. Von manchen hier im Forum hört man die gleitgelagerte Version würde quietschen, ich hatte auch die Version und hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. April 2008)

Team Industriegelagert steht bei Sram


----------



## Highsider84 (22. April 2008)

ich dank euch jungs für die hilfe !

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. April 2008)

Brauchst du jetzt auch ein anderes Innenlager ? Will mir auch ne Boxguid hin machen . Hab das selbe Rad. Was für Kurbeln hast du?


----------



## Highsider84 (22. April 2008)

denke mal nicht das man ein anderes innenlager braucht, is ja serie das Howitzer innenlager dran. Kurbeln sind bei mir serie die Holzfeller, halt zweifach weil das kleine kettenblatt noch mit dran ist, aber das kann man ja wegbaun


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. April 2008)

Alles klar , einfach mal ausprobieren .


----------



## tiffybenton (1. Mai 2008)

ALSO:
ich hab an meinem neuen frx ne e-13 kettenführung mit so einer iscg-platte. hatte eigentlich ne boxguide erwartet. oder ist nur der bashguard e-13?
sieht alles schon recht eng aus. hätte gerne noch ein 2. kleines kettenblatt.
geht das irgendwie mit vertretbaren aufwand?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Mai 2008)

So jetzt mit einem Kettenblatt und Boxguid Team 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Highsider84 (2. Mai 2008)

sieht gut aus !

was für eine Boxguide is das jetzt genau ?

p.s. wo haste denn deinen Bashguard gelassen ? 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Mai 2008)

Das is die 2008 Team 34-38 Zähne und Innenlager montage .Der Bashguard past nicht mehr hin macht aber nix finds so schöner .
Man mus auch garnicht so viel weg schneiden , des einzige was blöd ist das man da wo das kleine Ritzel befestigt ist die sockel ziemlich weg feilen muss. Hab se etz noch weng weiter nach hinten gedreht .

So is besser :





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Highsider84 (2. Mai 2008)

verdammt der Bashguard passt da echt nimma hin, der deckt ja die kette en stück ab... aber warum geht des dann beim FRX auf der canyon homepage ??? wo is das der unterschied ?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Mai 2008)

Vieleicht is der weng schmaler oder so , schaut eh weng komisch aus wie der Boxguid da montiert is voll weit nach hinten. 

Frag halt mal bei Canyon nach , kost ja nix.


----------



## Highsider84 (2. Mai 2008)

aber was soll denn da anders sein ? ich schau des bild vom FRX jetzt schon bestimmt 10 minuten an und kann immer noch keinen unterschied feststellen... was zur hölle....


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Mai 2008)

Schau dier mal denn von denn anderen an da sieht man doch schon das des ein anderer is . 
Vieleicht bin ich ja auch bloß zu doof dafür  , naja muss ich mir nochmal ankucken .


----------



## Beebob (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,
die Kefü ist zu weit nach vorn montiert.
Mit einer kleinen schwarzen Halteplatte wird die Kefü an die Rahmenbefestigung, wo sonst der Umwerfer angeschraubt ist, montiert.
Dadurch kommt der Bashguard weiter nach hinten, wie am FRX zu sehen
und dann passt auch der Bashguard.
Noch eine Anmerkung, die Kefü passt sofort, da muss nichts "weggeschnitten" werden.





Highsider84 schrieb:


> verdammt der Bashguard passt da echt nimma hin, der deckt ja die kette en stück ab... aber warum geht des dann beim FRX auf der canyon homepage ??? wo is das der unterschied ?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Mai 2008)

Meinst du mich , dann lies mal die Einbaueinleitung von der Boxguid die gehört so hin . Außerdem hatt das Frx auch ISCG Aufname und die is am Rahmen befestigt, andere Kurbeln und Bashguard.


----------



## wuschi (2. Mai 2008)

ich komm nicht ganz mit....
warum sollte kein bashring mehr passen? weil er an der schwinge ansteht oder warum?
musst halt einen besorgen der genau für deine zähnezahl passt.
wieviele zähne sinds denn jetzt?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Mai 2008)

Past halt einfach nicht weil er ander Rolle und der oberen Führung schleift .
Hab den Orginalen der schon dran war und ich besorg mir keinen weil ich keinen will finds so schöner . Sind 36 Zähne .


----------



## Beebob (3. Mai 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Meinst du mich , dann lies mal die Einbaueinleitung von der Boxguid die gehört so hin . Außerdem hatt das Frx auch ISCG Aufname und die is am Rahmen befestigt, andere Kurbeln und Bashguard.



Das FRX 07 hat keine ISCG Aufnahme und da wird die Kefü noch mit einer
Platte an die Rahmenbefestigung wie für den Umwerfer geschraubt.
Auch dort steht die Kefü dann viel weiter nach hinten und ein Bashguard ist auch kein Problem.
Das FRX 08 hat eine ISCG Aufnahme, aber keine Rahmenbefestigungs-
möglichkeit mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (3. Mai 2008)

das wäre dann geklärt, kann dann ja meinen Bashguard weiter benutzen


----------



## wuschi (3. Mai 2008)

der originale truvativ bashring past mit der boxguide aber wenn du keine willst...
ich finds eigendlich auch ohne schöner aber man soll ja auf seine zähne achten.


----------



## Lumbi (6. Mai 2008)

jetzt muss ich doch auch mal "dumm" fragen,
ich habe ein FR 7.0 Mj 2008, 2fach Hussefeltkurbel 24/36 + Bashguard mit einem XT E-Type Umwerfer. 
Welche KeFü kann ich den jetzt fahren,wenn ich bei 2 fach und Bashguard bleiben will 
Komme da nicht mehr so recht mit.

Für was braucht den eigentlich der Umwerfer das Halteblech am Innenlager?
Könnte man den nicht auch an den Gewinden des Rahmens montieren, müsste doch ausreichend sein, oder?
Dann könnte man das Halteblech weglassen und  eine KeFü montieren ohne die Kettenlinie zu verändern...

Oder mache ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## wuschi (6. Mai 2008)

die (bei einigen aber auch das) gewinde dienen/dient nur zu abstützung vom umwerfer. die platte würde sonst verbiegen. falls du 2 gewinde hast wirds trotzdem nicht (bzw. nicht lange) halten.
das mit der kettenführung ist mit dem torque recht kompliziert....
les dir mal die ersten paar seiten durch (überfliegen reicht auch).
mit 2 kettenblättern bräuchtest du eine schaltbare kettenführung.
ich hoffe ich erzähl dir überhaupt was neues.
mfg


----------



## Lumbi (6. Mai 2008)

wuschi schrieb:


> die (bei einigen aber auch das) gewinde dienen/dient nur zu abstützung vom umwerfer. die platte würde sonst verbiegen. falls du 2 gewinde hast wirds trotzdem nicht (bzw. nicht lange) halten.
> das mit der kettenführung ist mit dem torque recht kompliziert....
> les dir mal die ersten paar seiten durch (überfliegen reicht auch).
> mit 2 kettenblättern bräuchtest du eine schaltbare kettenführung.
> ...



mh, ich habe hier noch von NC17 die Stinger KeFü für 2 Blätter (32-40Z),
die könnte ja eventuell gehen, nur was wird dann mit meiner Kettenlinie?
Kommt ja dann schon so 3mm weiter nach aussen. 
Oder brauche ich eine KeFü mit Halterung für den Umwerfer...?

Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## Maastricht´99 (6. Mai 2008)

nochne dumme Frage: ich blick hier mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz durch bei den vielen Empfehlungen  

Fahre ein Torque ES mit XT Kurbel und würd die auch gern weiter behalten, welche Kettenführung würdet ihr mir vorschlagen, die noch 3-fach schaltbar ist und was müsste man dann an dieser modifizieren, damit man die sich auch einbauen lässt? Danke


----------



## Beebob (7. Mai 2008)

Lumbi schrieb:


> mh, ich habe hier noch von NC17 die Stinger KeFü für 2 Blätter (32-40Z),
> die könnte ja eventuell gehen, nur was wird dann mit meiner Kettenlinie?
> Kommt ja dann schon so 3mm weiter nach aussen.
> Oder brauche ich eine KeFü mit Halterung für den Umwerfer...?
> ...


----------



## Beebob (7. Mai 2008)

Maastricht´99 schrieb:


> nochne dumme Frage: ich blick hier mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz durch bei den vielen Empfehlungen
> 
> Fahre ein Torque ES mit XT Kurbel und würd die auch gern weiter behalten, welche Kettenführung würdet ihr mir vorschlagen, die noch 3-fach schaltbar ist und was müsste man dann an dieser modifizieren, damit man die sich auch einbauen lässt? Danke



Tip:
Siehe auf den vorherigen Seiten.
Dort sind Bilder von 3-fach Kefü´s und genauestens ( Schablone ) beschrieben, was und wie bearbeitet werden muss


----------



## Beebob (7. Mai 2008)

wuschi schrieb:


> die (bei einigen aber auch das) gewinde dienen/dient nur zu abstützung vom umwerfer. die platte würde sonst verbiegen. falls du 2 gewinde hast wirds trotzdem nicht (bzw. nicht lange) halten.
> das mit der kettenführung ist mit dem torque recht kompliziert....
> les dir mal die ersten paar seiten durch (überfliegen reicht auch).
> mit 2 kettenblättern bräuchtest du eine schaltbare kettenführung.
> ...



Die beiden Gewindepunkte haben nichts mit dem Umwerfer zu tun.
Es ist für die ISCG Halteplatte - schön zu sehen auf der Canyon Page unter
FRX Frameset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumbi (7. Mai 2008)

Beebob schrieb:


> Die beiden Gewindepunkte haben nichts mit dem Umwerfer zu tun.
> Es ist für die ISCG Halteplatte - schön zu sehen auf der Canyon Page unter
> FRX Frameset.



ok, danke für die Antwort, ich werde mir wohl die Truvativ Shiftguide bestellen und anpassen, meinen Bashring kann ich doch weiterfahren, oder?


Gruß
  Lumbi

... habe mir gerade die Truvativ Shiftguide Team bestellt, werde dann berichten.


----------



## JaSon78 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Bin jetzt verwirrt  

Habe ein 2008er FR8.0 mit ISCG Aufnahme. Anscheinend passt eine Standard ISCG KeFÜ (z.B. von NC-17) nicht:
a) da sie an die Schwinge angepasst werden muss
b) da nicht genügend/kein Schraubgewinde mehr frei ist
c) der Umwerfer an der KeFü montiert werden müsste

Ist das richtig zusammengefasst? Man ist das kompliziert.

Hat einer von Euch jetzt schon eine ISCG-KeFü an einem 2008er Modell montiert? Wenn ja, welche für 2-fach? 

Danke & Grüße
Jan


----------



## wuschi (15. Mai 2008)

meines wissens hat das fr8.0 zwar keine iscg aber wenn du sicher bist das es nicht die löcher für den umwerfer (mit platte) sind trifft wohl a und c.


----------



## Lumbi (15. Mai 2008)

...also mein 2008er FR7.0 hat keine ISCG Aufnahme .
Habe mir jetzt die Truvativ Shiftguide Team bestellt, werde die aber leider wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten erst nächste Woche bekommen.


----------



## Karl Lauer (17. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Shiftguide am FR8.0(2008)? Hab so eine rumliegen. DAchte ich frag mal rum bevor ich los friggel. 

@lumbi:Gibts bei actionsports fÃ¼r â¬29.95 im Angebot und ist sofort lieferbar!


----------



## Büscherammler (17. Mai 2008)

Ich bin grad dabei eine Shiftguide ans 07 er Torque Fr9 zu basteln. Hab ein Stück weggeschnitten und passt von der Form soweit jetzt. 
Was mich ein wenig verwundert ist das bei meinem Lager gar keine Spacer verbaut sind!? Ist das bei den Torques immer so? Die Auswirkungen auf die Kettenlinie hab ich nocht nicht getestet, die Kurbel dreht sich nur sehr zäh mit der Konstellation Shiftguide über E-Type.
Kann irgendjemand der die Shiftguide verbaut hat etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumbi (17. Mai 2008)

Karl Lauer schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Shiftguide am FR8.0(2008)? Hab so eine rumliegen. DAchte ich frag mal rum bevor ich los friggel.
> 
> @lumbi:Gibts bei actionsports für 29.95 im Angebot und ist sofort lieferbar!



danke Karl Lauer , soll aber jetzt doch schon am Montag geliefert werden


----------



## Straightflush (19. Mai 2008)

Servus,

ich hab nen tfr8 (07). da hab ich auch ne kf drangebastelt(siehe ein paar seiten weiter vorne). läuft suber bis jetzt. bei mir waren keine spacer drinn. sollten auch nicht wie man in der anleitung sieht.

@Büscherammler

das problem mit dem lager hatte ich auch, nachdem ich die KF das erste mal montiert hab. komischerweise konnte ich feststellen, daß die Achse im lager spiel hatte bevor ich die kurbeln draufgeschraubt hab?! erst als ich das gesamte Innenlager (alles bis auf die Lager aus den schalen zu nehmen) zerlegt hab und wieder eingebaut hab war das spiel weg (waren schon so 5 mm). wie das zustande kam ist mir unerklärlich! es wär zwar verstandlich, wenn die achse nach dem zusammenbau ein spiel hätte, das so groß ist wie die dicke der kf, aber das das ich hatte war wesentlich größer.
Deshalb mein tip: einfach nochmal auseinandernehmen und daumendrücken


----------



## Büscherammler (19. Mai 2008)

Spiel hab ich bei mir nicht, Kurbel geht nur recht zäh!! Werd das ganze nochmal zerlegen und nachsehen. Hab jetzt noch ein bischen Zeit dafür nachdem sich gestern meine Code verabschiedet hat


----------



## Beebob (19. Mai 2008)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Spiel hab ich bei mir nicht, Kurbel geht nur recht zäh!! Werd das ganze nochmal zerlegen und nachsehen. Hab jetzt noch ein bischen Zeit dafür nachdem sich gestern meine Code verabschiedet hat



Es kann sein, dass die Kette mit der Außenkante an der Kefü schleift, dadurch läßt sich die Kurbl schwerer drehen.


----------



## Beebob (20. Mai 2008)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Spiel hab ich bei mir nicht, Kurbel geht nur recht zäh!! Werd das ganze nochmal zerlegen und nachsehen. Hab jetzt noch ein bischen Zeit dafür nachdem sich gestern meine Code verabschiedet hat



Ich habe mir das Innenlager nochmals angeschaut. Der Abstand zwischen dem Lager und dem
Achsenende ist doch sehr klein, sodass sehr wenig Platz bleibt für den Umwerfer, der Kefü
und zum Schluß noch für die Kurbel.
Normalerweise ist immer etwas Luft zwischen dem Lager und der Kurbel. Wenn man diese Paket
( Umwerfer, Kefü) nun zwischen dem Lager und der Kurbel baut  und dann die Kurbel anzieht, ist zu wenig Spielraum zum Lager vorhanden, weil der Umwerfer gegen das Lager drückt und 
letztendlich sich die Achse nicht mehr sauber drehen lässt.
Bei dem XT Innenlager ist es sogar so, dass man die linke Kurbel nicht mehr fest schrauben kann.
Aus dem Grund verwendet man dann eine Kefü mit einer Umwerferbefestigungsmöglichkeit, wie z.b. die Kefü von E-13 DRS für E-type Umwerfer.


----------



## Lumbi (20. Mai 2008)

Beebob schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Innenlager nochmals angeschaut. Der Abstand zwischen dem Lager und dem
> Achsenende ist doch sehr klein, sodass sehr wenig Platz bleibt für den Umwerfer, der Kefü
> und zum Schluß noch für die Kurbel.
> Normalerweise ist immer etwas Luft zwischen dem Lager und der Kurbel. Wenn man diese Paket
> ...



Hallo,

das selbe Problem habe ich heute auch mit der Shiftguide festgestellt,
die Kurbel liegt auch hier zu fest an, so das sich das Lager beim Kurbeln in der Lagerschale mitdreht 
und dadurch sich die Kurbel schwerer dreht... also doch die teuere DRS


----------



## wuschi (20. Mai 2008)

.......oder warten bis wieder wer eine fertig modifizierte kettenführung verkauft. ihr könnt ja auch mal bommelmaster fragen ob es noch eine charge von seinen selbstgebastelten geben wird. diese kann man im übrigen auch selber basteln. die schablone däfür gibt auf den letzten seiten irgendwo.
man braucht nur einen dremel (oder so was ähnliches) eine carbonplatte (3mm)
und geduld. ich bin stolzer besitzer eines bommelmaster-originals. 
leider ist sie mangels werkzeug noch nicht montiert. preis lag bei 30 euro.
ich habs nicht selber gebaut weil ich keinen mini-schleifer besitze und ich die sauerei gerne anderen überlasse   
außerdem müssen die studenten auch was zu tun kriegen


----------



## Beebob (21. Mai 2008)

Ich habe nun im zweiten Anlauf eine E-13 DRS bearbeitet und an mein FRX
montiert.
Zweiter Anlauf - naja habe beim ersten Mal zu schnell aufgegeben und die
bearbeitete Kefü verkauft.
Dem Gerhard hats damals gefreut, denn so kam er schnell an eine passende Kefü - schöne Grüsse an Gerhard.
Also gestern war die Jungfernfahrt im Gelände - das Teil funktioniert einwandfrei und die Rolle läuft sehr leise, schon fast geräuschlos.
Ich wuste gar nicht wie geil es ist, wenn man bergab fährt und kein Klappern und Schlagen der Kette zu hören ist.
Ich kann die Kefü e-13 drs nur empfehlen.
Die Bearbeitung habe ich in einer Fräserei verrichten lassen. Mit ein bißchen Zeit und handwerklichem Geschick müsste es auch mit Säge und
Feile zu bewerkstelligen sein.
Ich werde demnächst eine Fotokopie ins Forum setzen, auf der man sehen kann wie die DRS-halterung vor der Bearbeitung und danach aussah, so erspart man sich schon einmal das Anfertigen einer Schablone.
Denn nach einer Vorlage die DRS-halterung zu bearbeiten ist einfacher und 
man vermeidet evtl. das zu viel abgesägt wird.
Nach der Bearbeitung der Platte ist es ganz wichtig, dass man die Halterung genauestens an die Kettenlinie anpasst.
Durch Feinbearbeitung mit einer Feile und biegen der Platte habe ich es dann endlich hin bekommen, dass die Kette sich nicht zwischen dem Rahmen und der Platte verkeilte.
Dieses Problem hatte der Gerhard wohl auch, aber er hat es durch längere Schrauben mit Spacern gelöst - kann man auf vorherigen Seiten hier im
Forum sehen.


----------



## Imothep (25. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die Kettenführung von Bommelmaster endlich angebaut, muss aber noch etwas feintunen. 

Der innere "Steg" der Shaman-Rolle ist einfach zu breit, den muss ich noch runterdrehen, da sonst bei vorne-klein/hinten-groß die Kette ums Eck läuft.  






















Eine längere Schraube für das Röllchen brauche ich auch noch, und eventuell werde ich noch versuchen einen dünnen Spacer einzubauen, da momentan im 1. Gang die Kette ganz leicht an der Carbonplatte schleift.  

Ansonsten schon ganz brauchbar, die Führung musste ich nur ein wenig an die Schwinge anpassen. Mal sehen. 

ach ja: Wem die Rolle zu laut ist, der kann einen alten Rennradschlauch zurecht schneiden und genau in die Lauffläche des Röllchens anpassen -> unhörbar leiser Lauf!


----------



## Imothep (25. Mai 2008)

Probleme macht mir auch noch die Umwerferbefestigung. 
Das Halteblech des Umwerfers habe ich rausgeworfen, Problem ist nur dass die Carbonplatte einen zu großen Abstand zum Umwerfer hat, man also Beilagscheiben beilegen muss (längere Schrauben sind auch notwendig).






Irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht, was sagt ihr, soll ich die Beilagscheiben zwischen Rahmen und Umwerfer reingeben damit der Umwerfer halbwegs plan an der Carbonplatte anliegt? 

Bringt die Halteplatte wirklich was? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der Umwerfern ohne dieser Platte nur an zwei Schrauben befestigt irgendwann abfällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (25. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Probleme macht mir auch noch die Umwerferbefestigung.
> Das Halteblech des Umwerfers habe ich rausgeworfen, Problem ist nur dass die Carbonplatte einen zu großen Abstand zum Umwerfer hat, man also Beilagscheiben beilegen muss (längere Schrauben sind auch notwendig).
> 
> Irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht, was sagt ihr, soll ich die Beilagscheiben zwischen Rahmen und Umwerfer reingeben damit der Umwerfer halbwegs plan an der Carbonplatte anliegt?
> ...



Die 2 Haltepunkte an dem Rahmen an dem der Umwerfer angeschraubt ist,
würden auch ohne die Halteplatte für den umwerfer ausreichen.
Das die Halteplatte an dem Umwerfer angeschraubt ist, hat eine ganz andere Funktion, dadurch wird die komplette Kefü fixiert und kann sich nicht verdrehen.
Wenn dich der zu große Abstand zwischen dem Umwerfer und der Platte stört, probier es aus, wie es ist wenn du den Umwerfer plan an die Platte 
anschraubst.
Sollte der Umwerfer dann immer noch enwandfrei funktionieren, kannst du die Scheiben auch weglassen, anderenfalls musst du sie halt wieder dazwischen legen.


----------



## Beebob (25. Mai 2008)

Irgend wie gefällt mir das nicht, was sagt ihr, soll ich die Beilagscheiben zwischen Rahmen und Umwerfer reingeben damit der Umwerfer halbwegs plan an der Carbonplatte anliegt? 

Mir gefällt nicht, das die Rolle nicht optimal zur Kettenlinie steht.
Du kannst die Halteplatte auch nicht biegen, Carbon lässt sich nicht biegen und selbst wenn es funktionieren würde, würde die Platte den Reifen berühren.
Wenn du die Rolle nun abdrehst, wie du selbst vorgeschlagen hast, ist die Rolle zu schmal, wenn du auf das kleinere Kettenblatt schaltest und könnte dadurch herunter fallen auf die breitere Rollenfläche und die Kette bekäme eine ungerade kettenlinie.
Alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Beebob (25. Mai 2008)

Noch etwas, wenn die Kette nicht optimal in einer geraden Linie verläuft, so war es jedenfalls bei meiner Kefü am Anfang, wird die Kette vom Kettenblatt mit nach oben genommen, d.h. die Kette klemmte dann zwischen Rahmen und Kettenblatt fest.
Das kam dadurch, das die Kette zu schräg lief.
Wenn ihr mal eine Kette gerade in die Hand nehmt passiert nichts, sobald ihr die Kette etwas schräg haltet bekommt sie eine Stabilität und wird
unflexibel, genau dadurch wurde die Kette nicht nach hinten geleitet sondern vom Kettenblatt weiter transportiert.
Bei der E-13 Kefü konnte ich das Problem schnell lösen, indem ich die Platte etwas gebogen habe, dadurch kam die Rolle genau zur Kettenlinie und es funktioniert einwandfrei.
Aber mit den Carbonplaten ist das nun nicht so einfach mit Biegen zu lösen.


----------



## wuschi (25. Mai 2008)

ich hab mal gehört das man carbonplatten mit heisluft formbar machen kann.
müsste eigentlich funken- is ja nur wachs mit den fasern drin.


----------



## Imothep (25. Mai 2008)

Nun, ich will die Rolle ja nicht abdrehen, sondern nur den Steg zugunsten einer breiteren Lauffläche verkleinern, dann sollte auch auf dem kleinen Ritzel die Kettenlinie besser hinkommen, oder?






Eventuell könnte man zusätzlich noch einen 1 mm Spacer am Tretlager probieren sofern es sich ausgeht, dann wandern die Kurbel samt Kettenblättern auch weiter nach außen und die Kette sollte auch im 1.Gang halbwegs gerade über die Rolle laufen. 

Ach, so eine Mist.


----------



## Andi-one (25. Mai 2008)

wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Widerstand aus???

da ich mit meinem Torque auch 50km Touren fahre, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich mit einer 3-fach Kettenführung glücklich werde, oder ob ich mir eine 2.Kurbel etc. zum Wechseln zulegen sollte...

..evtl. könnte man die Rolle nach jedem Bikeparkbesuch demontieren und die Halterung einfach montiert lassen


----------



## Beebob (25. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Nun, ich will die Rolle ja nicht abdrehen, sondern nur den Steg zugunsten einer breiteren Lauffläche verkleinern, dann sollte auch auf dem kleinen Ritzel die Kettenlinie besser hinkommen, oder?
> 
> Ist das überhaupt eine Rolle für 2-fach?
> Normalerweise ist die Rolle zweigeteilt wie deine, nur das die Flächen gleich gross sind. Wenn du eine große Fläche hast, dann hat die Kette zu wenig
> ...


----------



## Beebob (25. Mai 2008)

Andi-one schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Widerstand aus???
> 
> da ich mit meinem Torque auch 50km Touren fahre, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich mit einer 3-fach Kettenführung glücklich werde, oder ob ich mir eine 2.Kurbel etc. zum Wechseln zulegen sollte...
> 
> ..evtl. könnte man die Rolle nach jedem Bikeparkbesuch demontieren und die Halterung einfach montiert lassen



Der Widerstand, wenn es überhaupt einen gibt, merkt man nicht.
Klar kannst du eine 2-fach kurbel für den Park nutzen und die Rolle ansonsten demontieren, aber ist das nicht ein wenig zu aufwendig.
Eine kefü für 3-fach wäre eigentlich die bessere Lösung.
Ich fahre mit meiner 2-fach Kurbel  24/36 auch Touren, bisher habe ich das dritte Kettenblatt nicht vermisst.


----------



## Imothep (26. Mai 2008)

Ich überlege ob sich die Anschaffung einer anderen Rolle und das Herumprobieren überhaupt auszahlt, ich hasse diese Herumfrickelei.

Kann man den nichts kaufen dass auf Anhieb ans Torque FR passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (26. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Ich überlege ob sich die Anschaffung einer anderen Rolle und das Herumprobieren überhaupt auszahlt, ich hasse diese Herumfrickelei.
> 
> Kann man den nichts kaufen dass auf Anhieb ans Torque FR passt?



Nein, die Schwinge vom Torque hat diesen "knick" an der rechten Seite,
dadurch passt keine Kefü auf Anhieb.
Man muss an der Halteplatte diesen "Knick" quasi herausarbeiten (sägen, fräsen oder schneiden).
Was dann auch noch hinzu kommt. dass die Bikes mit einem e-Type Umwerfer ausgestattet sind, der auf der Trettlagerachse befestigt wird, wo auch die Kefü montiert wird.
Dadurch kommt eigentlich nur eine Kefü mit e-typ Umwerferbefestigung 
in Frage. Das grenzt natürlich die Auswahlmöglichkeit an Kefü´s sehr ein.
Es gibt doch schon einige hier im Forum, die diese Carbon-eigenkonstruktion
verbaut haben. Wende dich doch mal direkt an diese Leute, die können dir doch bestimmt weiterhelfen und du ersparst dir vielleicht viel zeit, Geld und Ärger dadurch.
Es ist doch auch langweilig, wenn man alles gleich fertig kaufen kann 
So als kleinen Trost zum Schluss.


----------



## Imothep (26. Mai 2008)

Beebob schrieb:


> Es ist doch auch langweilig, wenn man alles gleich fertig kaufen kann
> So als kleinen Trost zum Schluss.



Hehe, jaja, aber ich will fahren, nicht basteln!  

Werde versuchen mir die MRP-2fach-Rolle zu besorgen, die sieht gut aus und soll sehr leise laufen. 
Auch hat sie der User frankZer offensichtlich in Betrieb, sollte also gehen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/5574

Melde mich wenn es Neues gibt.


----------



## Imothep (26. Mai 2008)

So, habe mich jetzt wieder ein wenig gespielt, sieht jetzt schon ganz brauchbar aus.











In den extremen Gängen ist die Kettenlinie nicht ideal, keine Ahnung wie man dem beikommen soll. 






Ansonsten hüpft die Kette bei Betrieb mit kleinem Kettenblatt brav auf den Steg der Rolle, fährt man vorne klein - hinten klein, dann kann sich die Kette nicht entscheiden wo sie laufen soll.  






Einziges Problemchen. Ich muss die Carbonplatte noch etwas nachfeilen bzw. den Rollendurchmesser etwas verkleinern, da einfach zu wenig Platz zwischen Rolle und Rahmen bleibt. Was meint ihr?
Habe den Rahmen jetzt mit Gewebeband abgeklebt damit er nicht gleich weggefeilt wird, da ist es nunmal ziemlich eng. Ob das in der Praxis zum Problem wird?


----------



## wuschi (26. Mai 2008)

ich warte seit nunmehr 1 monat auf die mrp-rolle von hibike 
mit der hättest du die platzprobleme nicht
mfg


----------



## Imothep (26. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die MRP-Rolle auch heute beim lokalen Händler bestellt. Mal sehen...

edit: Äh, welche hast du dir bestellt? Die LRP so wie ich?


----------



## wuschi (26. Mai 2008)

ja genau, ich hoffe mit der funktioniert das dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (26. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> So, habe mich jetzt wieder ein wenig gespielt, sieht jetzt schon ganz brauchbar aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frankZer (26. Mai 2008)

Mit der MRP-Rolle sollte der Abstand zur Kettenstrebe besser passen, bei mir ging es damit auf Anhieb. Der Durchmesser der Shaman-Rolle sieht auf den Bildern schon verdammt groß aus.
Ach, sichert die Schrauben der MRP-Rolle mit Loctite o.ä. nach der zweiten Tour hatte ich eine schon verloren. Die Lagerung der Rolle ist einwandfrei und die Rolle läuft geräuschlos.


----------



## Straightflush (28. Mai 2008)

Wie weiter vorne schon diskutiert, ist wenn man etype umwerfer + shiftguide montiert die Achse zu kurz, und das Tretlager dreht sich nur mit widerstand, wenn man die Kurbel festzieht. Jetzt hab ich mit überlegt, einfach die Gleitringdichtung, die zwischen Lager und Kurbel sitzt zu verschmälern. Die hat ja innen und aussen noch 2 "spacer", wenn man die abträgt sollte die einbaulänge ja wieder stimmen, was haltet ihr davon?


Edith sagt:

das scheint die Lösung des Problems zu sein. Ich hab's genauso gemacht wie oben beschrieben. Ich hab auf der Aussenseite der Dichtung komplett abgetragen. Auf der Innenseite ca. die Hälfte. Mit den pics ist's hoffentlich verständlich.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (30. Mai 2008)

Hab mal ne Grundsatzfrage. Warum eigentlich die Kettenführung am Torque?

Ist das starke Schlagen der Kette der Grund dafür oder die Möglichkeit, das die Kette sich hinter der Kettenstrebe verklemmt?
Hab seit ner Woche ein ES8 und bei drei Ausfahrten war zweimal die Kette hinter der Kettenstrebe verklemmt.
Die Kette schlägt im Gelände auch sehr stark!

Habt ihr die selben Probleme?

@frankZer 
Kannst du mal genaue Bilder von deiner Lösung posten?

Danke!

GT


----------



## Straightflush (30. Mai 2008)

Servus,

Mein Problem war hauptsächlich, daß die Kette immer vom Großen Blatt gesprungen ist. Geklappert hat sie natürlich auch....


----------



## wuschi (30. Mai 2008)

bei mir gibts mehrere gründe:
1) das torque ist ein freerider und an einen solchen gehört ja bekanntlich eine kettenführung.
2) die kette schlägt
3) optik
4) die kette springt ab

bilder von frankZer gibts in seiner gallerie


----------



## Büscherammler (31. Mai 2008)

Straightflush schrieb:


> Wie weiter vorne schon diskutiert, ist wenn man etype umwerfer + shiftguide montiert die Achse zu kurz, und das Tretlager dreht sich nur mit widerstand, wenn man die Kurbel festzieht. Jetzt hab ich mit überlegt, einfach die Gleitringdichtung, die zwischen Lager und Kurbel sitzt zu verschmälern. Die hat ja innen und aussen noch 2 "spacer", wenn man die abträgt sollte die einbaulänge ja wieder stimmen, was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> 
> Edith sagt:
> ...



Schon erprobt?


----------



## Big D (31. Mai 2008)

Hallöle. ich hab mir grade auch eine einfache Kefü gebaut.... schaut selbst.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/112113

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/112114

Morgen kommen besser und detaillierte Bilder.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. Mai 2008)

Hast du da in Rahmen gebohrt oder wie hast du das befestigt ?


----------



## Big D (1. Juni 2008)

Nein, unten im Rahmen sind kleine Löcher (wo das Wasser wieder rauslaufen soll, wenn mal irgenwo etwas reingelaufen ist?) wo ich einfach eine M4  Schraube reingeschraubt habe.

Morgen kommen bessere Pic`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (2. Juni 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

Oben seht ihr die E-13 DRS Grundplatte für E-type - unten nach der
Bearbeitung, damit sie ans Torque passt.


----------



## DaBot (2. Juni 2008)

Bin mal gespannt wies montiert aussieht und wies passt...


----------



## Dr.Bizzaro (3. Juni 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wies montiert aussieht und wies passt...







die e.13 passt einwandfrei und funktioniert tadellos


----------



## DaBot (3. Juni 2008)

Nice!   Wo hast du die denn bekommen? Werd mir dann wohl auch so n Ding zulegen...


----------



## Dr.Bizzaro (3. Juni 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Nice!   Wo hast du die denn bekommen? Werd mir dann wohl auch so n Ding zulegen...



Hab ich selbst von Beebob abgeluchst (DANKE für die gute Vorarbeit!)  
und sollte eigentlich über jeden gut sortierten Spielwarenladen zu erstehen sein...


----------



## Beebob (3. Juni 2008)

Dr.Bizzaro schrieb:


> Hab ich selbst von Beebob abgeluchst (DANKE für die gute Vorarbeit!)
> und sollte eigentlich über jeden gut sortierten Spielwarenladen zu erstehen sein...



Nicht ganz - die Kefü habe ich von www.bikeparts-online.de bezogen.

ohne Bashguard für 114.- euro, den hatte ich schon.


----------



## DaBot (3. Juni 2008)

Die gibts auch ohne Bash? Muss ich mal nachfragen... Wird ja wohl auch mit dem Standard Truvativ gehen. Und dann kommts ans FR, wird ja wohl klappen...


----------



## Jrsd (3. Juni 2008)

Ist das die Grundplatte??? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?language=de&products_id=11899


----------



## JaSon78 (3. Juni 2008)

wuschi schrieb:


> meines wissens hat das fr8.0 zwar keine iscg aber wenn du sicher bist das es nicht die löcher für den umwerfer (mit platte) sind trifft wohl a und c.



Nabend!

Hab noch mal diskutiert mit Canyon.
Das 2008er FR hat ein Gewinde mehr, an dem man einen ISCG-Adapter (wie beim FRX Rahmen auf der Homepage zu sehen ist) befestigen könnte. . . den gibt's aber leider nicht einzeln  

Fazit: Man muss beim 2008er genauso basteln wie beim 2007er.

Frage: Welche Kefü gibt es mit E-Type-Umwerfer-Montagemöglichkeit aus der e-13?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (3. Juni 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Ist das die Grundplatte??? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?language=de&products_id=11899



Jein, auf der Page von Bikemailorder ist zwar die DRS Grundplatte E-typ
für ISCG-Aufnahme zu sehen, aber hier handelt es sich um das Vorgängermodell.
Aktuell gibt es wohl die Ausführung, wie auf meiner Kopie zu sehen.
Es sei denn, dass ein Händler noch so eine "alte" Platte vorrätig hat.

Jetzt weis ich nicht, ob man bei bikemailorder auch alle Komponenten
einzeln bestelen kann.
Bei bikeparts-online ist das möglich, daher kann man den Bashguard auch 
streichen, wenn man schon einen hat.
Auf der anderen Seite kann man später auch Verschleißteile nachordern, wie z.B. die Gleitplatten oder ggf. eine neue Rolle etc.
Aber vielleicht ist das ja bei bikemailorder auch alles möglich - einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## Jrsd (3. Juni 2008)

Ja, mir war auch klar, dass was da zu sehen war das ISCG-Modell ist. Hatte mich nur gewundert, warum der ganz andere design, aber wenn es sich um einen alten Stück handelt... Komisch aber, dass man genau die gleiche Grundplatte auf dem e13 Website sehen kann. Frage mich ob nur die Innenlager version so wie deine aussieht. Keine Ahnung...


----------



## wuschi (4. Juni 2008)

@JaSon78:

eine solche platte zu basteln ist aber einfacher als eine kettenführung zu basteln bzw zu modifizieren.
da ich jedoch ein 2006er modell habe betrifft mich das eh nicht.
mfg


----------



## JaSon78 (4. Juni 2008)

wuschi schrieb:


> @JaSon78:
> 
> eine solche platte zu basteln ist aber einfacher als eine kettenführung zu basteln bzw zu modifizieren.
> da ich jedoch ein 2006er modell habe betrifft mich das eh nicht.
> mfg



OK - man könnte die Platte selbst basteln. Die müsste dann aber auch schon die E-type-Aufnahme mit abdecken, da ansonsten

1. ISCG-Adapter-Platte
2. E-Type-Platte
3. ISCG-Kefü 

nicht übereinander passt.

Außerdem müsste man dann:
1. an der Kefü trotzdem was wegfeilen
2. die Platte basteln.

Hätte dafür dann aber die ISCG Kefü. . .

Irgendwie alles zu viel Aufwand.

Grüße
Jan

PS: Hat sich schon ein 2008er TFR-Fahrer mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt?


----------



## Big D (5. Juni 2008)

Nun hab ich endlich mal Zeit meine verbesserte Kefü hier rein zu stellen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/114878
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/114882
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/114886
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/1/8/6/6/_/large/S7301141.JPG

Bis jetzt funktioniert die Kefü tadellos.


----------



## Beebob (5. Juni 2008)

Big D schrieb:


> Nun hab ich endlich mal Zeit meine verbesserte Kefü hier rein zu stellen.
> 
> Bis jetzt funktioniert die Kefü tadellos.




Deine Kettenführung hat für das kleine Kettenblatt überhaupt keine Seitenführung, wie es z.B. bei anderen Kefü´s der Fall ist.

Das größere Problem sehe ich aber bei der Befestigung deiner Kefü, nehmlich das du ein Loch in die Schwinge gebohrt hast, denn damit verliert
dein Rahmen jegliche Garantie.
Die Fa. Canyon wird jeden Garantieanspruch nach so einer Aktion mit Sicherheit abwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (5. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub er meinte da war eh schon ein Loch... Muss ich mal schauen. Hätt es aber auch eher mit ner Schelle befestigt. Aber wenns funktioniert...


----------



## Jrsd (5. Juni 2008)

Auf einem Fr. Forum hat einem einen e13 DRS auf seinem T-ES montiert. Der schreibt, dass es nicht soviel Aufwand war. Natürlich musste er die Grundlplatte abschleifen, aber das ist doch eine andere als Beebob.

http://forum.velovert.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=51113&view=findpost&p=2680886


----------



## RaceFace89 (6. Juni 2008)

N´Abend,

ich hab vor meinem Torque eine E-13 LG1 zu gönnen und wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß, ob die KeFü einfach ohne Nacharbeiten passt oder ob wieder was gemacht werden muss?!

Gruß


----------



## markus92 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
so ich hab mir jetzt auch mal was für mein FRX mit 3 Kettenblätter gebastelt.
Zuerst habe ich eine Alu-Grundplatte mit einem auf der Welle verschiebbaren Boxguide-Rolle gemacht:



Da aber das mit der verschiebaren Rolle zur solang funktioniert, wie sie geschmiert war, habe ich jetzt ein Shaman-Röllchen verbaut. Alles auf einer 2mm Carbon-Platte. Funktioniert bis jetzt Super!!   Es wiegt nur 70g komplett mit Röllchen und Grundplatte + Befestigungschrauben.
Schaut dann alles so aus:


----------



## RaceFace89 (8. Juni 2008)

> N´Abend,
> 
> ich hab vor meinem Torque eine E-13 LG1 zu gönnen und wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß, ob die KeFü einfach ohne Nacharbeiten passt oder ob wieder was gemacht werden muss?!
> 
> Gruß



Hat also keiner eine Ahnung, bzw. einer Vermutung


----------



## DaBot (8. Juni 2008)

Die ist doch nur für ein Kettenblatt  Und auch noch für ISCG...
Und selbst wenn glaub ich net dass sie passt...

Ist doch die hier, oder: hier


----------



## RaceFace89 (9. Juni 2008)

> Die ist doch nur für ein Kettenblatt Und auch noch für ISCG...
> Und selbst wenn glaub ich net dass sie passt...
> 
> Ist doch die hier, oder: hier



Ja,das ist sie...ich nutze das kleine Kettenblatt eh nie!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Kettenfuehrungen-Bashguards/Kettenfuehrungen/ethirteen-LG1-Lightguide-Kettenfuehrung-2008-weiss::11209.html

es gibt einen Adapter für Tretlagermontage dabei und am FRX ist ja auch eine Einfachkettenführung ausgestattet, zwar ne Boxguide (auf manchen Bildern ist das FRX mit einer E-13 zu sehen) aber immerhin etwas,es scheint ja zu funktionieren.
Hab mir halt mal beide als Vergleich angeschaut und die E-13 scheint "länger" als die Boxguide zu sein, aber vieeel schöner 
Wie haben die Jungs von Canyon das am FRX mit der Kettenführung gelöst? Kann sich vllt mal ein FRX-Fahrer äußern wie das da aussieht...an der Schwingen und allgemein?!

Danke


----------



## JaSon78 (28. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich versuch's einfach mal auf gut Glück:
Hat einer von Euch eine bearbeitete Grundplatte für eine Kefü, die an ein 2008er Torque FR passt und die er mir verkaufen würde?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## DaBot (19. Mai 2009)

So, hab mir jetzt mal für 15 die Truvativ Shiftguide bestellt. War da nicht jemand der die schonmal angepasst hatte? Muss die zwischen Rahmen und der E-Type Platte oder zwischen E-Type-Platte und Lagerschale? Merci!


----------



## axxis (19. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe deine Frage geht damit nicht unter, aber aus allgemeinem Anlass poste ich mal eine sicher funktionierende LÃ¶sung fÃ¼r eine KeFÃ¼ am 09er Torque mit ISCG 05-Befestigung:

Als KettenfÃ¼hrung die NC-17 Stinger (bzw. Blackspire Stinger) und zwei Distanzringe mit einer Dicke von 2,5 mm. Die originalen Distanzringe von Truvativ sind schwer auftreibbar, als Alternative gibt es die Spacer von Shimano, genaue Bezeichnung: Shimano Distanzring fÃ¼r Hollowtech II.

Gibt es z. B. hier: bike-components.de/products/info/p12896_Distanzring-fuer-Hollowtech-II-Lager.html

(Ohne Distanzringe schleifen die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes an der KettenfÃ¼hrung - da der Abstand zueinander zu gering ist - und die Kette wÃ¼rde am FÃ¼hrungsrollenÃ¤uÃeren scheuern.)

Macht in der Summe etwa 32 â¬ fÃ¼r eine 100 g schwere KeFÃ¼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (19. Mai 2009)

müsste das denn dann nicht auch mit der stinger, die innenlagerklemmung hat, funktionieren??

das iscg is ja nur ein schutz gegen verdrehen oder nicht, ansonsten is die andere version der n-17 doch aber das gleiche?


----------



## DaBot (19. Mai 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt mal für 15 die Truvativ Shiftguide bestellt. War da nicht jemand der die schonmal angepasst hatte? Muss die zwischen Rahmen und der E-Type Platte oder zwischen E-Type-Platte und Lagerschale? Merci!



Ich zitiers nochmal nach unten


----------



## axxis (19. Mai 2009)

marx. schrieb:


> mÃ¼sste das denn dann nicht auch mit der stinger, die innenlagerklemmung hat, funktionieren??
> 
> das iscg is ja nur ein schutz gegen verdrehen oder nicht, ansonsten is die andere version der n-17 doch aber das gleiche?



Meine Hand mÃ¶chte ich dafÃ¼r nicht ins Feuer legen, aber: ja, sollte den gleichen Effekt bringen.

PS: Ich ziehs nochmal mit runter fÃ¼r dich 



DaBot schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt mal fÃ¼r 15â¬ die Truvativ Shiftguide bestellt. War da nicht jemand der die schonmal angepasst hatte? Muss die zwischen Rahmen und der E-Type Platte oder zwischen E-Type-Platte und Lagerschale? Merci!


----------



## aibeekey (19. Mai 2009)

und wie siehts mit der kettenlinie aus, wenn da führung + 2 spacer dazu kommen??
oder nimmst du stattdessen nen anderen spacer raus? weiß grad nicht auswendig, was da alles drin steckt beim torque..




			
				DaBot schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mir jetzt mal für 15 die Truvativ Shiftguide bestellt. War da nicht jemand der die schonmal angepasst hatte? Muss die zwischen Rahmen und der E-Type Platte oder zwischen E-Type-Platte und Lagerschale? Merci!


----------



## DaBot (19. Mai 2009)

Yeah


----------



## axxis (20. Mai 2009)

Kettenlinie verschiebt sich natÃ¼rlich, - wie du schon sagtest - um die Breite der Spacer und der KeFÃ¼. Der leichteste Gang lÃ¤uft dann schon ziemlich schrÃ¤g, ist aber imo noch vertretbar.




DaBot schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt mal fÃ¼r 15â¬ die Truvativ Shiftguide bestellt. War da nicht jemand der die schonmal angepasst hatte? Muss die zwischen Rahmen und der E-Type Platte oder zwischen E-Type-Platte und Lagerschale? Merci!


----------



## decolocsta (20. Mai 2009)

das ist doch keine Lösung!!!!

Kettenlinie geht in den Sack und auf der linken seite hat man 2,5mm weniger Achse auf der die Kurbel klemmt.


----------



## DaBot (20. Mai 2009)

Ist da nicht ein Spacer drin den man weglassen kann?


----------



## decolocsta (20. Mai 2009)

ne, die EType Grundplatte ergibt ja den Spacer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (20. Mai 2009)

Hm, verdammt.

Bekommt man irgendwo die E-13 DRS ab Werk mit ner Halteplatte für E-Type? Sehe überall nur die "normale" und dass man die E-Type-Platte zukaufen kann.


----------



## Klebstoff (26. Mai 2009)

Hat das torque Bj. 09 eigentlich iscg 05?


----------



## Blackwater Park (26. Mai 2009)

ja, steht beim rahmenset vom torque ES dabei.


----------



## Beebob (26. Mai 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Hm, verdammt.
> 
> Bekommt man irgendwo die E-13 DRS ab Werk mit ner Halteplatte für E-Type? Sehe überall nur die "normale" und dass man die E-Type-Platte zukaufen kann.



Ja - gibt es bei www.bikeparts-online.de

Hab meine auch dort telefonisch bestellt - man kann dort auch Einzelteile ordern, falls man die Rolle oder Bashgard nicht benötigt.


----------



## Pitchshifter (11. Juni 2009)

Passt die *DMR Chain Reactor Elite* an das Torque 2008 oder muss gefeilt werden? Gibt es zu dem Produkt Erfahrungen?

Link: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=339







Danke!


----------



## Straightflush (12. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meine erfahrungen mit 07 torque:

shiftguide + etype platte geht nicht, da sonst die kurbel nicht richtig aufgepresst wird. damit wird man keine freude haben, weil die kurbel sich im Gelände löst. --> neue Platte muss her!

Sio hab ich's gemacht:

Aluplatte genommen und die Shiftguide aufgezeichnet. DAnn Etype platte genommen und damit die Befestigungen des Umwerfers angezeichnet. dann großzügig mit der flex ausgeschnitten und schrittweise mit nem drehschleifer die Form angepasst. zum Schluss die SHiftguiderolle angebracht. diese muss man aber vorher noch abändern. Also an der Stelle wo der "dicke rand" ist, etwas wegnehmen, da sonst die kette schief läuft. hab ich mit nem scharfen Messer und Feurzeug hinbekommen. (nicht den Rollendrchmesser veringert, sondern die horizontale Auflagefläche vergrößert!) Beim Bohren des Lochs darauf achten, dass sich die Kette nciht zwischen Rahmen und Rolle verklemmen kann. Gerne erklär ich*s auch Telefonisch. einfach PM an mich. Ich hab an der KeFü bestimmt ne Saison optimiert, bis es jetzt so läuft wie ich will. war doch mehr zu beachten, als ursprünglich angenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (14. Juni 2009)

marx. schrieb:


> müsste das denn dann nicht auch mit der stinger, die innenlagerklemmung hat, funktionieren??
> 
> das iscg is ja nur ein schutz gegen verdrehen oder nicht, ansonsten is die andere version der n-17 doch aber das gleiche?


 
Ja, das funktioniert (fast) einwandfrei beim 09er Torque FR. Ich habe trotz ISCG auch die Innenlagerklemmung gewählt, da ich nicht den Adapter auf ISCG und dann auf ISCG Kettenführung montieren wollte. Einfach den montierten Distanzring weglassen und statt dessen die Kettenführung montieren. Der 09er Rahmen ist auch scheinbar anders geformt in dem Bereich, so dass die Kettenführung ohne Modifikation montiert werden kann.










Kette läuft auf dem oberen Absatz der Führungsrolle.






Läuft soweit ganz gut nur die Form der Rolle ist etwas unschön, da sie keinen Anschlag nach innen hat, wenn die Kette vorn auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt läuft. Die Kette bewegt sich dann auf demoberen Absatz und nicht mehr in der Führung (nur auf dem großen Kettenblatt läuft sie dort). Das hat zur Folge, dass die Kette ganz leicht in den beiden kleinsten Gängen an der Kettenführung schleift.
Um dies zu verhindern könnte man ein leichtes "S" in die Kettenführung biegen, um die Rolle etwas nach innen zu bekommen. Andere Möglichkeit wäre eine anders geformte Rolle mit einer breiteren Führung oder einem zusätzlichen Anschlag nach innen.
Werde mal schauen, was noch so geht.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## loxa789 (19. Juni 2009)

habe mir heute eine shiftguide für mein Tork bestellt hat einen von euch schon Erfahrung mit ihr genmacht.
lg loxa789


----------



## RaceFace89 (19. Juni 2009)

ja,man muss die shiftguide zwar bearbeiten,aber dann funktioniert das super!


----------



## Med_Dejmen (19. Juni 2009)

mal ne frage generell zu kefü beim torque, in meinem fall beim torque 1.

hab mir das bike vorn paar monaten gebraucht bei ebay gekauf und festgestellt, dass ohne kefü bei harten schlägen oder unsauber gelandeten sprüngen echt schlecht ist und will mir deswegen eine kefü + neuem tretlager + neuer kurbel und kettenblatt zulegen.
hat einer ne ahnung oder ein tip was da am bessten wäre und vorallem passt?

lg Med


----------



## loxa789 (19. Juni 2009)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> ja,man muss die shiftguide zwar bearbeiten,aber dann funktioniert das super!



Ok was muss da alles gemacht werden. Kannst du eine schnelle Anleitung geben. 
lg loxa789


----------



## RaceFace89 (20. Juni 2009)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Ok was muss da alles gemacht werden. Kannst du eine schnelle Anleitung geben.
> lg loxa789




ich hab da mal was gezaubert...
nicht schön aber selten 




der schraffierte bereich muss ausgesägt werden und dann passts 

so siehts dann fertig aus:


----------



## loxa789 (20. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Beschreibung! Sieht zwar nicht besonders toll aus,aber wenn man selber auf dem Rad sitzt sieht man es ja nicht. Wie siehts nun mit der Stabilätät aus. Werd wahrscheinlich ein zusätzliches Blech einnieten.


----------



## RaceFace89 (20. Juni 2009)

stabilität,bei ner zig-tonnen schweren shiftguide brauchste nix zusätzliches...das was du da siehst war immer noch mehr als ausreichend an steifigkeit


----------



## loxa789 (28. Juni 2009)

Habe heute meine Shiftgiude montiert. Ging alles ganz easy musste nichts umbauen bzw. modifizieren. Nur wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Ritzel fahre habe ich das gleiche Problem wie volleybecker. Achso fahre ein Tork Fr7 aus 09.
lg loxa789


----------



## loxa789 (29. Juni 2009)

Habe auch ein paar Fotos gemacht. Wie gesagt hatte ich keine Probleme mit der Montage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13bb (29. Juni 2009)

Mußtest Du die Führung auch "aussägen" wie von RaceFace89 dargestellt oder geht's auch ohne?


----------



## loxa789 (29. Juni 2009)

Nein musste ich nicht. Ging ganz easy.


----------



## oldie-pilot (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo, nun auch mein erfehrungsbericht zur schaltbaren KeFü am FR 8.0 2009.
Habe heute den shiftguide montiert.
1. Lagerschale abschrauben
2. Spacer entfernen-dafür kommt dann die KeFü hin
3. shiftguide etwas befeilen (auf der Rückseite um nicht an der E-Type Halterung zu schleifen "sieht man dann schon" hab das in einer 1/2 halben Stunde auf dem Balkon gemacht.
4. Shiftguide einbauen und Handfest anziehen um...
5. luft aus dem Dämper lassen und bis zum Anschlag einfedern um den Montage-Winkel zu ermitteln - sonst Anschlag beim Einfedern-"sieht man dann schon" ...
6. alles wieder festziehen und los
7. Fazit: alles halb so wild und nix mit Sägerei... 

also: frisch ran ans werk!!!


----------



## macmac (13. Juli 2009)

Meine Lösung zum Problem "Kettenführung am Torque" will ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

Benötigt werden:
- ca. 25 Euro
- Carbonplatte (4-5mm dick)
- Führungsrolle (meine MRP)
- Verschiedene Bohrer
- Feile
- Säge & Laubsäge
- etwas Klebeband
- einege Beilagscheiben
- zwei, drei oder vielleicht vier Bier 

nehmt ihr diese Zutaten habt ihr eine perfekte Kettenführung für euer Bike

Schablone hätt ich noch....ne PM reicht und ich Mail sie euch....


----------



## beat82 (13. Juli 2009)

@ loxa 789
Also du fährst ein 2009´er Torque 7 und hast die "Shiftguide Team" von Truvativ. 
Funktioniert das Schalten zum kleineren Ritzel noch und hast du die mit dem Torque mitgelieferte ISGC05-Platte verwendet?

Mir ist am Wochenende ein fürchterlicher Chainsuck passiert...
Da wäre es eine tolle Nachricht wenn die Kombi funzt..


----------



## 13bb (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Brauche ich zum demontieren der Hussefelt Kurbel einen Kurbelabheber oder ist die Kurbel nur aufgesteckt?


----------



## Manfred_B... (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Beebob,

passt deine modifizierte e13 Grundplatte (gem. Foto) genau so an ein Torque FR von 2007?
Dann könnte ich mich bei den anstehenden Fräsarbeiten gleich an deinem Foto orientieren ohne lange rumzuprobieren.

Viele Grüße im voraus - Manfred


----------



## Manfred_B... (17. Juli 2009)

Sche....., das sollte eigentlich eine PN werden.


----------



## royalwithcheese (1. Juli 2010)

Dann muss ich diesen Thread mal wieder aufleben lassen 

Fährt jemand am 2010er Torque Rahmen eine (2-fach) Kettenführung mit Bashguard? Falls ja welche und musste die modifiziert werden? Wenn überhaupt ist ja anscheinend nur BB-Mount möglich, da ISCG mit dem Umwerfer kolidieren würde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockthetrails (1. Juli 2010)

@royalwithcheese

shaman enduro commander werde ich mir bald anbauen, die passt perfekt !
es passen noch andere, wo man zum teil auch bisl hand anlegen muss,

ansonsten guck einfach in den anderen fred :
Canyon Torque FR Schaltbare KeFü montieren
 (bei mir isses auf der 2. seite ...  )


----------

